# 2nd Annual LumberJocks Beer Swap!



## HokieKen

Welcome to the second annual LJs Beer Swap ) Last year's inaugural event was so much fun and so successful we decided to do it again. The summer Mallet Swap is winding down with reveals coming later this week so we'll kick off the beer swap next week.










If you want to see what went down last year, Here are some of the awesome projects and here is last year's swap thread.

*So here's what we're doing (aka "the rules"):*

You'll send a six-pack of beer and some sort of "accessory" to your recipient who will be assigned randomly. You are responsible for packing and shipping to your recipient. Remember bottles are breakable so please pack accordingly.
Before signing up, please do a little Googling on how to ship beer and what the restrictions by different shipping companies are. You'll be responsible for shipping and I won't give any "legal" advice on the issue so please know about it.
The goal is to send your recipient something they can't run down to the corner store and buy. We don't need Budweiser or Miller Light being shipped all over the country. So pick some beer that is brewed local to you or near you that isn't distributed nationally IF YOU CAN. I know there are some locations where there may not be any craft breweries. In that case, just go to the store and try to find something you think is unique and not mass-marketed.
The "accessory" is completely up to you and your creativity. Coasters, bottle openers, mugs, totes, beer-dispensing hats, the list goes on…. Just try to squeeze a little wood in there if you can. But this is for fun so there really are no rules ;-)
*There will be no progress monitoring on this swap. If you sign up, you better ship!* If your recipient never receives a package, I WILL have your address and I WILL send our LJ enforcers after you…

*Other Stuff:*

If you want to play and don't drink alcohol or have health issues that affect what you can receive, then no problem! Just MAKE SURE when you send your registration e-mail you tell me what you can or cannot have. I will make sure your sender knows and understands. So if you are a diabetic who doesn't drink, no sweat! We'll get you some diet soda or sparkling water or something.
No other special requests please. Let's not make it hard to try to shop for beer because your recipient only likes bottle-conditioned German wheat beers that have 8.2% ABV and only come in 19.476 oz plastic cans. If everyone adheres to Rule 2 in the last section, you'll get good quality beers and get to try something new. 
But, by all means, make use of this forum to discuss interesting beers and what you like or don't like. I know I've gotten some good recommendations of beers to try through casual conversation many times and ended up finding something I loved. Also, while I enjoy good beer, I'm not really an educated connoisseur of the beverage. So please share your knowledge in the thread as well.
When you post your project, please use the tag *beer swap 2018*

*To sign up:*
Shoot me an e-mail at lumberjocks.summer16swap at gmail dot com

Your email should contain:
LJ username
Real Name
Shipping Address


You'll receive an e-mail from the same address assigning your recipient and their address and information.

*Dates:*
If you're participating, send me an e-mail at the above address by *Friday 8/10*.
I'll send out recipient information the following *Monday 8/13*.
Please ship your package no later than *Friday 8/24*.
We'll post reveal pictures on *Friday 8/31* or sooner if everyone receives theirs earlier.

I'll keep a list of participants below. If you send a registration e-mail but I don't put your name on this list in a day or 2, PM me or send another e-mail. Thanks for playing, let's have some fun!

*Participants:*
Hokieken *S R*
RichBolduc *S R*
PoppaBax *S R*
Dave Polaschek *S R*
mikeacg *S R*
GrantA *S*
treg *S R*
Duckmilk *S*
Huckleberry *S*


----------



## Lazyman

MMMM, Beeer.


----------



## RichBolduc

Hmmmm really tempted to for the wife…. I'd have to make sure that we receive the package though by 29th as we leave for Ireland on the 30th and don't get back till the 7th… =\

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Hmmmm really tempted to for the wife…. I d have to make sure that we receive the package though by 29th as we leave for Ireland on the 30th and don t get back till the 7th… =\n
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Fixed it for ya. Ship date is now 8/24 ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

I guess you have to count me in now…. lol

Rich



> Hmmmm really tempted to for the wife…. I d have to make sure that we receive the package though by 29th as we leave for Ireland on the 30th and don t get back till the 7th… =
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Fixed it for ya. Ship date is now 8/24 ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Lazyman

Gonna have to figure out where I'll be in late August and if I'll be able to play.


----------



## PoppaBax

I'm new, but I am totally down! Is it an issue if I ship cans instead of bottles? Local breweries here all do cans.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m new, but I am totally down! Is it an issue if I ship cans instead of bottles? Local breweries here all do cans.
> 
> - PoppaBax


Not a problem at all Poppa! As long as there's beer inside, cans are just fine. Hell, ship a couple of growlers if ya want ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

You have my info and I'm down. Let's see if I can do something new…... let me know if i have to send you an "official" email.


----------



## HokieKen

> You have my info and I m down. Let s see if I can do something new…... let me know if i have to send you an "official" email.
> 
> - doubleG469


Nope. You're all good!


----------



## PoppaBax

> I m new, but I am totally down! Is it an issue if I ship cans instead of bottles? Local breweries here all do cans.
> 
> - PoppaBax
> 
> Not a problem at all Poppa! As long as there s beer inside, cans are just fine. Hell, ship a couple of growlers if ya want ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


There will definitely be beer in them there cans! I have a pretty good idea about an accessory to include as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Great. You're welcome to join PoppaBax!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pretty sure I'm in. Once again, I have ambitious plans. And I picked up another piece of my crabapple tree so if it ends up being an apple accessory, it'll be from my own yard.

Oh, summer16swap? Isn't it 2018? Or is the sixteen the size of the keg I'm supposed to ship?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I created that address for the first swap I ran. If I had a little foresight, I guess I woulda made it a little more generic. But I ain't makin' a new one every time. So all of the swaps that I run will always be summer of '16 swaps ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

As much as I like beer and as much fun I had in the last one, I have to sit this one out. :-( I'll be watching though.


----------



## HokieKen

That's too bad Jeff :-( We'll miss ya' buddy!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'll miss it too. Just need a break and do some "me" projects. Stayin waaaay to busy with swaps, grass cutting and building for the craft fair coming up next week end. Not to mention that "mailing" paranoia. Can't ask you to bend the rules every time. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

No sweat Jeff. I totally get it for sure. When it gets too overwhelming, shop time stops being fun. At those times, I like to take a step back and get some "me time" too!


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm pretty sure my recipient will be getting 2 shipments.. The initial and then the "bonus" will be sometime the 2nd week of September when I get back from Ireland with some stuff I find over there.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> I m pretty sure my recipient will be getting 2 shipments.. The initial and then the "bonus" will be sometime the 2nd week of September when I get back from Ireland with some stuff I find over there.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Hell yeah! I know who's getting my name ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m pretty sure my recipient will be getting 2 shipments.. The initial and then the "bonus" will be sometime the 2nd week of September when I get back from Ireland with some stuff I find over there.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I changed my mind Ken, I'm in! *Just kidding*


----------



## RichBolduc

Bumping this post so hopefully we get more participants….

So far I'm getting quotes on a 4"x6"x5' Sapele and a 4"x4"x5' Olivewood to do this project out of a single piece of wood….

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Maybe Pecan now… I just found someone giving a full tree worth for free…










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Go get that thing Rich! Pecan is good wood and unfortunately not available around here.

I'm intrigued by your "single piece" hint…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Me too! That pecan might not be dry enough to use for this swap no?? Looking forward to seeing this swap come together. I'm on the fence if I'm jumping in on it. I'm pretty picky with the beer I consume these days so I wouldn't want to waste something someone sends by not drinking it.


----------



## RichBolduc

I plan on making a complete set of things. Hopefully out of a single piece of wood, or now tree…

Rich


> Go get that thing Rich! Pecan is good wood and unfortunately not available around here.
> 
> I m intrigued by your "single piece" hint…
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

I'd be willing to swap a box of some wood for a big chunk of that pecan if you get it Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

I think we can work something out….

He said there's still a 14" round 7' long trunk too…. Going to grab it tonight at 6.

Rich



> I d be willing to swap a box of some wood for a big chunk of that pecan if you get it Rich
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Nice!


----------



## RichBolduc

Guessing it's this piece under the tarp… He said it's been sitting a long time, so it should be fairly dry… guess I'll see










Might be time to get a vacuum chamber to stabilize wood and a larger bandsaw… 

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Shouldn't need stabilizing Rich. You'll probably loose a lot off the ends but IIRC, pecan is pretty rot resistant and the ends looks really nice. I imagine you'll be able to cut it up and start using it right away.

But, by all means get a vacuum chamber anyway if you want one! )


----------



## RichBolduc

Well…if the pecan doesn't work out… Here's some 16/4 sapelle…. 6" wide, 5' long… That will work for this swap.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd say so! I'm not a huge fan of Sapele but I'd be excited if I could get it in that size at a decent price!


----------



## RichBolduc

He threw in this massive chunk of burl too. Not 100% sure what kind.




























No clue what to do with it.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like Cherry to me. The hard part is getting it stabilized if it needs it. Burl is excellent for turning stock. Not the easiest to work with but it makes some gorgeous stuff.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That is a nice chunk Rich. Lot and lots you can do with that. You might need to stabilize it, can't tell how punky it is from here. Actually yeah, send it over and I'll let you know if I had to stabilize it before I used it. 

Looks like there's a nice lathe box or vase hidden in that thing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow! Thats some awesome color!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ken, make sure Rich gets my name! That's some pretty raw materials!


----------



## HokieKen

Too late Dave. Rich got my name ;-)

What y'all suckin' down for Friday night?


----------



## RichBolduc

So he cut the tree in February and only kept the straight pieces. The large section was painted too. He planned to use it but never got around to it. He asked me to make him a bowl or something.

Some of the smaller pieces do have insect holes…. Wife said I could get stabilizing stuff though if I wanted.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

That's a great score Rich. The fact that he painted it when he cut it is some great luck. Congrats! If the pieces aren't too big, a few hours at 140+ degrees should take care of the creepy crawlies.


----------



## Lazyman

Pecan is a really nice wood to work with, especially on the lathe. I made a small bowl out of some that had some pretty big worm holes in it that I filled with crushed turquoise with CA glue. Turned out pretty cool. I used a dremel with grind stone to smooth it then put back on the lathe to sand and polish the turquoise.


----------



## RichBolduc

That sound awesome Nathan. Any pics?

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Rich. I'm off to go load my trailer tomorrow as well.


----------



## HokieKen

I need to unload some wood… well process it and get it off the patio at least….


----------



## Lazyman

> That sound awesome Nathan. Any pics?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


This was my first experiment. I tried another mixing the turquoise into epoxy but it was a PITA. I wound up with little pieces of turquoise all over the place. With the CA, you simply pack the turquoise in the hole and drip CA into it until all the gaps are filled. Much easier and less messy. Grind it flat with the dremel/stone and then sand and polish. In this case I also applied a CA finish as well.


----------



## HokieKen

I guess I'm the only one in the beer swap who drinks beer? Show me your brews boys!


----------



## RichBolduc

I seriously don't drink beer….lol

Rich


----------



## wormil

Last night it was Magic Hat #9, taste-wise probably my favorite beer, although I prefer 9% ABV or higher. My preference is sweeter beers. I don't like sour. Went very well with burgers, corn on the cob, & hot dogs, all hickory smoked on the Weber. No pics though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I guess I'm the only one in the beer swap who drinks beer? Show me your brews boys!












Just finished mowing the lawn. Got six 3/8" chunks sawed off that piece of apple this morning. Need a couple more for my project, but I'll have all the wood roughed tomorrow morning.

Time to finish the beer and go get my bread going for tomorrow's breakfast.


----------



## duckmilk

I would venture to think that I drink more beer than you Kenny, just not the fancy expensive ones you do. Mine are more in the line of the "sex in a boat" style bought in 30 packs. If I didn't walk 4.5 to 6.5 miles every day I'm at work, I would be FAT.

I'm seriously considering this swap, if the wife will allow  So don't sign me up yet.
As I have told you before, the local brewery has been shut down, but there is still some on the shelves in a few stores. I might be able to snag some other things that aren't beer, but liquor mixed drinks in a 12oz can. No promises on that yet.

As far as the wood portion, it might have to be a piece of osage.


----------



## HokieKen

Sounds like a plan to me Duck! C'mon in )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Okay, Kenny. You can give Duck my name.

Not much shop time this afternoon. Mowed the lawn and made this:










It's a wild rice and oatmeal bread. Tomorrow morning it's back to turning my apple tree into usable pieces of wood. Realized I'd probably better cut a couple spares while I'm at it, just in case something goes awry.


----------



## duckmilk

Wild rice and oatmeal bread sounds interesting Dave.


----------



## HokieKen

I've had lots of oatmeal bread. Never had rice bread I don't believe though. Looks tasty


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's not a sandwich bread, Duck. Little nutty from the wild rice, and I like a little oatmeal in darker breads to lighten things up a little. And that's a pretty good sized loaf. 8 cups of grain all told. Anyway, it'll be good fuel for a bunch more hand sawing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bread looks very tasty Dave. Sorry to hear about the brewery Duck. You should jump in this one. I drink less beer than all of you so I'm still on the fence.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> My preference is sweeter beers. I don t like sour.
> 
> - Woodknack


Me too.


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, I tend towards sweeter brews too.


----------



## wormil

Smoked/grilled some jalapeños and pineapple, delicious. I'm going to smoke more and make a salsa or maybe hot sauce.

I have a brisket that I plan to BBQ on the Weber but I need to look up how it's done. I've only made them in the oven.


----------



## HokieKen

Never grilled one Rick but I've smoked a couple. Stinkin' delicious. As long as you don't dry it out, I can't imagine a bad brisket ;-)


----------



## wormil

Do you wrap it in foil part of the time?


----------



## Lazyman

> Do you wrap it in foil part of the time?
> 
> - Woodknack


We usually start the brisket in the oven at 250° for 4-5 hours and then move to the smoker for another 4-5 hours. It is easier to keep the temp consistent in the oven. Once in the smoker, you gotta keep the heat indirect and between 200 & 400 max but at the low end is better. You'll have to add new coals a couple of times to keep the temp in the range No need to cover it with foil IMO. The high fat content of brisket keeps it moist and you want it to develop a nice dark smokey bark. I personally prefer to smoke with oak myself.


----------



## wormil

There is a slow method with a Weber where you coil charcoal around the perimeter in a C shape with a pan of water in the middle. You start coals on one side and they slowly burn their way around keeping the temperature low and steady. I've done ribs on the Weber but never a brisket.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I drink less beer than all of you so I'm still on the fence.


Rich says he drinks none. I'm still working on last year's 30-pack of lawnmower beers. I think you should just jump on in, Dave. Maybe we'll have a ginger ale or root beer division.

As for slow-cooking on a Weber, keep all the coal on one side of the kettle and the food on the other. Some Webers even have a little hinged section of grill that you can open to toss in a couple briquettes every now and again to keep the heat up. I tailgated for nearly 20 years and while I mostly used a gas grill (so I could pack up after the game and not worry about a bit of hot charcoal setting my trunk on fire), our group (normally four-six cars parked together) always maintained that anything you can make on a stove / oven, one of us could cook on a grill. "Except soup!" For day games, we would do breakfast sammiches with mimosas. Mmmmmm…

Edited to add: the bread's pretty tasty, too.


----------



## HokieKen

I never covered the ones I did either Rick. I did mine in a wet smoker at medium/low temps for 8-12 hours.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah I drink whiskey, rum and vodka… Wife will drink what ever I get in the swap. She likes IPA's

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Is it too early for a teaser?










Turns out for this size well-dried apple wood, my Veritas tenon saw is the best tool for cutting the 3/8" thick pieces I'm after. The larger frame saw wants to follow the twisty grain more than I'd like. But it's some pretty stuff in there.


----------



## HokieKen

Never seen apple that dark Dave. Cool!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Crab apple, Kenny. Also never saw a crab tree 50 years old before, but mine was at least that when it died (hard to count rings exactly, as there was some rot in the trunk). Much as I miss the tree, I'm enjoying getting a look at the wood inside it.


----------



## HokieKen

A "Crab Tree" would be awesome! If I could go out and pick a crab, I'd never leave the house!


----------



## mikeacg

Pecan (using the Southern pronunciation of Pee-Can) seems like an appropriate wood for a beer swap…

I'm in… Hmmmmmm… What to make as a bonus???


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome aboard Mike!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> A "Crab Tree" would be awesome! If I could go out and pick a crab, I'd never leave the house!


I suspect it would have some nasty thorns.

Welcome, Mike! Ooh, give Mike my name, Kenny!


----------



## RichBolduc

Found some bug tunnels in some of the wood that's otherwise solid. Just used that as an excuse to teach myself how to stabilize wood… Got a pump and chamber coming in now…

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

Thanks Kenny!

Hey Dave! That would work as shipping would be pretty cheap!

Rich, I hope you will do a blog on that process!


----------



## duckmilk

The distillery still owns the brewery building and equipment. They have started making a ginger beer (same as ginger ale) and it is pretty tasty, non-alcoholic. Supposedly goes well with vodka for a Moscow mule. I rarely drink hard liquor, but I have a can of the ginger beer and may have to try it out.


----------



## RichBolduc

> The distillery still owns the brewery building and equipment. They have started making a ginger beer (same as ginger ale) and it is pretty tasty, non-alcoholic. Supposedly goes well with vodka for a Moscow mule. I rarely drink hard liquor, but I have a can of the ginger beer and may have to try it out.
> 
> - duckmilk


Moscow mules are tastey. I'll do mine with a raspberry vodka on occasion with muddled berries.

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

Since Dave introduced bread to the equation, did you know that spent grain (from the early part of making beer) is protein rich and usually thrown away? My brewer friend brings me bags of it after brewing that I use for making breads, muffins, pancakes and other such products. It is high in fiber as well so you know that a couple bran muffins with a bit of added grain will clean you out fairly quickly. Now that is not a teaser gentlemen - but who knows what will happen?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I used to homebrew, Mike. Started making bread with the yeast and trub from beer. Also wrote a book on making mead back in the day. Yeast and I are besties, or were back in the day.


----------



## duckmilk

My son is on his second batch of mead now Dave. He said after drinking the first one out of the first batch, he must have made it pretty potent. One sorta did him in


----------



## wormil

Being a super dork, I wrote a paper in college on the origins of bread and beer and it's influence on science and progress toward industrialization. Chemistry, medicine, accounting, transportation, all owe a significant debt to grain products.


----------



## mikeacg

You and I talked about it during the box swap Dave and I found a copy of your book for my friend but he tried Mead once and decided it was not his thing… At least he makes me bacon beer every so often in exchange for designing his labels!
Are you in yet Rick?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Duck. It's like champagne or an umbrella drink in being stronger than it tastes. I may have used that fact for nefarious purposes at some point in my life.

Took a class on flatbreads over the 4th at North House Folk School and I'll probably take some of their woodworking or carving courses at some point, too. Recommended if you're in the area.

I would think I might have to get back into home brewing at some point, but I gave all my equipment to a coworker who brewed and then he got himself run over by the light rail back in the spring, so now I think that's a sign. But I still have hops growing up the side of my house.


----------



## HokieKen

I hope Rick hops in (get it, hops ). I bet he'd come up with something creative ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, I'm just gonna put you on the list. You're in! Congratulations )


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my Sunday evening "crap! It's Sunday evening" brew this week.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, I'm just gonna put you on the list. You're in! Congratulations )
> 
> - HokieKen


The beer isn't the problem, nor the shipping container, it has to do with what do I send with it.

Watering trees now so they don't die. This drought and heat is brutal.


----------



## TheFridge

So who wants Bud Light?  and who wants the sixer of Miller light that deserves to go straight into the trash


----------



## HokieKen

What? No PBR Fridge? ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Here's my Sunday night brew! A little dark beer from down in Wisconsin…









Looks a lot like coffee when the head dies down!


----------



## wormil

I'm not in, yet. I'm on the fence. I have a cool idea for a send along but I have several projects of my own to do too.

No brewskie tonight


----------



## HokieKen

Interesting Mike, never seen anything but lwheat beers from Leinenkugels. I like their Grapefruit Hefeweizen


----------



## HokieKen

Come on in Rick, the water's fine


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Interesting Mike, never seen anything but lwheat beers from Leinenkugels. I like their Grapefruit Hefeweizen
> 
> - HokieKen


Their grapefruit hefe is decent. Doesn't beat schofferhofer grapefruit. It's easily my favorite beer right now and the last three years probably. Nothing else has taken its place.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Since Miller bought Leinenkugel's (in 1988, geez I'm old) and got a stadium concession down in Arizona (since gone, I think, but it was a huge deal for them at the time), they've grown a lot. Not even a regional anymore, as they've got distribution in all 50 states now. But they always made decent beer. I quit drinking Leinie's about the time they made their big push for shandies and sweet beers.

I'm kind of disappointed I haven't gone out and bought a six of the Zima Limited Reissue either last year or this.


----------



## mikeacg

When I was a kid (a few years ago), we used to go camping up to a little lake near Rosholt, WI and Leinies was barely shipping out of the county! I used to buy the bock when it was a seasonal. I think those were the only 2 beers they made back then… Lake Jacqueline! Funny how you remember some stuff from way back when!

I won't be sending any of that! I have some fun, local breweries that I know don't ship too far so they should be a surprise for whoever I get!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...I have some fun, local breweries that I know don t ship too far so they should be a surprise for whoever I get!
> 
> - mikeacg


That's what I like to hear Mike ) Getting to try some good beers that I otherwise wouldn't be able to get my hands on is exciting to me!


----------



## HokieKen

Only 6 signed up so far… I know of at least one or two who said they'll join, just haven't officially yet. Ya'll hit up your buddies and let 'em know it's goin' down!


----------



## Mosquito

Don't mind me, just watching. Not sure I'll be joining


----------



## HokieKen

I've had someone who makes homemade, fresh lemonade from lemons grown in their own yard offer to send that if any non-drinkers join. There's no caffeine or carbonation either in lemonade ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have my second craft fair coming up this Saturday. I'll be posting some projects soon but in the mean time, I have always bragged on my Son's photo skills. Here is the banner he's printing for me to use. My gosh I love it! With his eye and imagination, I wish I could get him to doing wood work!


----------



## duckmilk

> schofferhofer
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I made that sound once after drinking too much.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that banner is top notch Jeff you will look just like a professional … your son is awesome no doubt due to a good upbringing …. GREAT BANNER :<))


----------



## wormil

Look forward to seeing those Jeff. My kids have some photography skills but they are stingy with them.

Brisket has been on the grill for 6 hours and internal temp is only 140F so I opened the vents a little more and bumped the temperature. A neighbor cut down a pecan tree the other day so I went over and grabbed some for smoking and a trunk piece for lathe work. I might go back later and get more.










Pecan


----------



## mikeacg

Looks like Brisket for breakfast tomorrow Rick!
Good neighbors! I used to get a lot of freebies when I lived in Wilmington!


----------



## Lazyman

Rick, that is part of the reason that we usually just bake it in the oven for the first half of the time. That insures that it cooks slowly at a constant temp. Then we transfer it to the grill/smoker for the second half to get the smokey flavor. The grill temperature usually starts out a little on the hot side but slowly tapers off until you add more coals. It is better IMO to add hot coals that you started on a separate fire rather than adding cold charcoal, though you can add some fresh chips when you do to boost the smoke.

We use the same technique for ribs but it takes about half the time as a full brisket.


----------



## Mosquito

> I ve had someone who makes homemade, fresh lemonade from lemons grown in their own yard offer to send that if any non-drinkers join. There s no caffeine or carbonation either in lemonade ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


lol that's not the part I was worried about, as even if it was beer I got, my wife partakes lol I'm not sure I'll have much time outside of work


----------



## HokieKen

Well come on if you can squeeze it in Mos! I know how life gets in the way sometimes though…


----------



## RichBolduc

Once family leaves on Monday I'm hoping to turn down the pecan and dry it in an oven as needed… Then I'll stabilize or cast it depending on how I feel and my pieces should only take a few sittings…. Planning on sending like 11 items + beer + late bonus item… All from the same pecan tree or piece of sapelle I have. Maybe they'll get combined… the pecan and sapelle…

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, Rich definitely gets my name! ;-)

In all seriousness Rich, we don't go quite as elaborate for this swap as we do for the tool swaps. Mostly because we run it in a much shorter time. So don't think you need to put the same effort into this as you did the mallet swap ;-)

Keep us updated on how it goes processing the Pecan (with pics  ). I've never tried speeding up the drying process or stabilizing wood so I'm curious how it goes for you. Maybe some good ideas I can steal!


----------



## RichBolduc

My poor comet ii…. Broke the belt turning some pecan down…lol…. Then broke the retaining clip taking it off. Good thing Nova is like 10 minutes from.my house…

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Are you doing all that with those carbides? Man they last long but you'll need a new insert before you know it!! Awesome work breaking the lathe! lol


----------



## RichBolduc

Some carbide some gouge's… lol…. I'll need another piece this too I think….

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Man that's getting your $s worth out of that comet! If your belt broke, you've got it overtensioned. You should be able to lock that spindle up and the belt should slip and make a horrible screeching noise… but not break. Keep on that stuff! Looks like it's gonna be purrrdy )


----------



## RichBolduc

It wasn't fully broken, just starting to shred quite a bit.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Hump Day.


----------



## RichBolduc

The clips are $1 each…. the belts $6 each… Picking up 2 of each on the way home… They're about 2 miles from my house 

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Well, we lost one fellas. Gary had to drop due to some upcoming work travel :-(( We'll miss ya buddy. Good luck with the job!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Tough break. Hopefully one or more folks will join up before it's go time.


----------



## mikeacg

Just sign a few guys up and then tell them later (like Kenny did to Duck…). Hey - It might work!!!


----------



## duckmilk

> Just sign a few guys up and then tell them later (like Kenny did to Duck…). Hey - It might work!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


I'm not out yet Mike, just haven't made my plans for the wood portion yet. I have a couple of ideas "brewing" so I might. Like I said before, the beer is not a problem.


----------



## GrantA

Ok I got the final part of my mallet swap finished up, I'm anxiously waiting on Rich to get it before I post up some glamour shots 
Now I can say I'm in on this one 
One thought - what about having participants name their top 3 favorites or something? I try almost anything once but we all have favorites and it's tough to guess


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, we picked up Grant to fill in for Gary ;-)

For me, IPAs, Kolsch, and Saisons are my favorites, in that order. But, I will try most anything. I rarely like dark beers but doesn't mean I won't give them a shot!


----------



## DavePolaschek

First prototype today proved that my first idea for this swap was… uh, lacking. Guess it's on to plan B tomorrow.

Still got plenty of time, I guess, but my brain saw everything fitting together in a way that apparently defies a couple physical laws. Oops.


----------



## HokieKen

Saturday night fellas! Whatcha drinkin'?


----------



## GrantA

Local APA from Tallahassee FL. Like a slightly lighter citrus IPAS. Nice & smooth 
Rich can probably get Proof locally but unless more of yall are in FL I hope you get one of us in the swap! 









Oh and I'll try most anything too but my favorites would have to be IPAS, Stouts & Pilsners. The only beers I've really ever had struggles with have been wheat beers lol


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Grant. I like those dark mirky IPAs myself 

So what was the firat prototype Dave? Since it didn't work, I assume you can reveal it?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So what was the firat prototype Dave? Since it didn't work, I assume you can reveal it?


Apparently I was trying to build a tesseract, Kenny. Or maybe a Klein Bottle.










I'd rather not reveal just yet, as I still think the item I'm building *will* work, just not in the way I tried today.


----------



## HokieKen

That looks awesome! Make that!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll need to order some of that cold-bend wood - that'll bend through the 4th dimension no problem, right?


----------



## wormil

> Saturday night fellas! Whatcha drinkin'?
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

Guess I'm learning microwave drying too!!!!










Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Rich, if you are going to turn that on the lathe, the rule of thumb for drying in the microwave is to turn it to a thickness about 10% of the diameter before drying. If it is less than 5" in diameter, I would leave at least the half the final thickness you want. After drying, it may be warped and you'll have to re-round it so make sure that you plan for a way to remount it to do that. If you are using a chuck to mount it for example you may have to mount it backwards to make the tenon or recess round again.

My 2 cents.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thanks for the tips Nathan. I turned it down to 5 1/2" but the final will be closer to 3 1/2" to 4". I'm actually hoping to get some good cracks in it as I plan on stabilizing it and then casting it to add some color.

In Florida, air drying is damn near impossible I'm thinking as the static humidity is generally 49% or higher.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Ahh. The only problem is that if you don't plan to hollow it first and it is longer that about 5-6", it may take several days to dry it, even using the microwave. What direction does the grain run and what kind of wood is it?


----------



## RichBolduc

It's pecan and it's literally a log I turned down that was cut down back in February.










Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, today's prototype is ending up much more similar to the pictures in my brain than yesterday's did. Turns out, order of operations is a big thing again. Go figure!


----------



## GrantA

I've been catching up on yard work today, just opened a refreshing can of water ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

In between figuring out what I'm doing by building prototypes, I've been slicing more pieces of apple off my hunk of tree. The ones on the left were earlier and vary a bit. The ones on the right are almost exactly 3/8" thick and need minimal planing to be usable. All hand tools, except for the chainsaw mill that slabbed the tree trunk.










I think construction on the item for the swap begins next weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

A favorite to close out the weekend…


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm putting in a request for Belgium's and IPA's for the wife.

Rich


----------



## PoppaBax

I'm starting to have some serious trepidation joining this swap. I am a woodworking beginner and compared to you all, I feel like I should be drawing out my plans for the swap item in crayon. Here's to hoping I don't disappoint whoever gets me in the swap.


----------



## RichBolduc

Man… that's exactly how I felt with the mallet swap, but it was a good thing because it helped get me out of my bubble. This is only my 2nd swap and I've only been doing this about 6-8 months now. It's a lot of fun to push yourself, and I feel you push yourself harder as you know a total stranger will be receiving your items… But as Ken (I believe) said, this is more about the beer than the actual items  Just have fun and surpass your limits the best you can while learning along the way.

Rich



> I m starting to have some serious trepidation joining this swap. I am a woodworking beginner and compared to you all, I feel like I should be drawing out my plans for the swap item in crayon. Here s to hoping I don t disappoint whoever gets me in the swap.
> 
> - PoppaBax


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, what Rich said^ ;-) We're just doing this for fun. I joked last year that a wooden coaster and a Solo cup qualifies on this one. Just do your best, have some fun and learn something new! We're just some dudes sharing some beers in the shop across the country!


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve been catching up on yard work today, just opened a refreshing can of water ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Missed this post yesterday somehow. That's pretty funny Grant ;-))


----------



## RichBolduc

Wait… does that mean coasters don't qualify this year?

damn it… back to the drawing board…. -_-

Rich



> Yep, what Rich said^ ;-) We re just doing this for fun. I joked last year that a wooden coaster and a Solo cup qualifies on this one. Just do your best, have some fun and learn something new! We re just some dudes sharing some beers in the shop across the country!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## GrantA

gotta be wood? :-D


----------



## HokieKen

> gotta be wood? :-D
> 
> - GrantA


Nope. ;-)



> Wait… does that mean coasters don t qualify this year?
> 
> damn it… back to the drawing board…. -_-
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Coasters definitely qualify!


----------



## RichBolduc

It has to be beer…..

Rich



> gotta be wood? :-D
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## RichBolduc

Sweet!!! I got some pressure treated 4×4's I'll slice up then… Then I'll call them "rustic" and weatherproof!!

Rich



> Coasters definitely qualify!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

> Sweet!!! I got some pressure treated 4×4 s I ll slice up then… Then I ll call them "rustic" and weatherproof!!
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


As long as the beer's good, I won't complain ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Nothing but the finest Schlitz for you Kenny!!

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

What, no Schaefers or Old Milwaukee light Rich?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> What, no Schaefers or Old Milwaukee light Rich?
> 
> - mikeacg


Or maybe Milwaukee's beast! I can't talk, went through a bunch of it in my younger days. Not to mention the dreaded Strohs.


----------



## duckmilk

In college, Jax was the cheapest we could buy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Strohs is shorts, backwards.



> I m starting to have some serious trepidation joining this swap. I am a woodworking beginner and compared to you all, I feel like I should be drawing out my plans for the swap item in crayon. Here s to hoping I don t disappoint whoever gets me in the swap.


I dove into my first swap with less experience than you have, PoppaBax, and I made a plane to send to a planemaker. It's all good and we all put our shorts on backwards after we've had too many Strohs. Or maybe that's just me. Do your best, try to learn something, and try to have some fun.

Some of us are insane and will try to make things *WAY* beyond our abilities. Some of us will build stuff we can build correctly. We'll all enjoy a beer. Or root beer. Or something. Have some fun and don't sweat it, unless sweating it is what's fun.

Now where did I put those coaster plans?


----------



## mikeacg

We have a Shorts Brewery here in Michigan… Hmmmmm… I think you're onto something Dave!






It's not in the UP so I won't be including it in my swap offering…


----------



## GrantA

I'm surprised there are only 6 of us altogether. C'mon guys I know more of yall enjoy a cold beer, don't sweat building something just focus on sharing some local brews


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Grant. Dave, Pooh and Duck are lurking and trying to show restraint. They'll all sign up before it's over though ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Like Kenny said, there are probably a couple more who'll sign up. And there are probably a couple who think they already have enough tubafor coasters and red solo cups, as if they can't use another. But having six in a beer swap makes a certain kind of sense, too….


----------



## RichBolduc

You're right about needing a new insert…. Just hit a old rusted screw in the middle of one of the pieces…. -_-

Rich



> Are you doing all that with those carbides? Man they last long but you ll need a new insert before you know it!! Awesome work breaking the lathe! lol
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## HokieKen

It's brews-day night )


----------



## mikeacg

Good choice Kenny! I like the New Belgium flavors. 









I bought a 6-pack of Snapshot just for the bottles and carrier for my photographica collection (I have about 2,500 cameras and lots of other photographic-related items). One day I may have a little museum…


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, New Belgium is one of my favorite breweries Mike. Never saw the Snapshot though. Is that a seasonal or is that always available up there? Cool cameras! Love the Mickey


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome aboard treg. We're up to 7 now…


----------



## GrantA

So I woke up to this - looks like I've got some pecan to process this weekend! I'm new to wood turning - what's worth keeping? How small in diameter is it worth messing with? Any tips on cutting & sealing? 
Thanks!


----------



## HokieKen

Doesn't look very big Grant. I probably wouldn't mess with anything smaller than 8-10" diameter unless there's something special about it. If you do want it, cut it into 12-18" lengths and seal both ends with Anchorseal and stack it somewhere it can get good air flow but out of rain and sun. That's what I would do. A lot of people like to cut it into blanks right away and then seal it up. I prefer to let it dry as logs and cut the blanks out of it when I'm ready to use it. That way I can get the size I need. Just my $.02.


----------



## GrantA

That picture is deceiving, the part on the left had about 14ft worth of 10" and 4ft of 12" 
There's a lot of 6-8"


----------



## HokieKen

In that case, get the bigger stuff! It'll make some small bowl blanks and some nice spindle blanks )


----------



## Lazyman

Heck, if you have a bandsaw, I would cut some into boards as well. Pecan saws up nicely and finishes beautifully.


----------



## GrantA

Oh yeah i have a bandsaw, nothing special but it's a craftsman 14" with a riser block. I was debating whether to let it all dry a while as short logs or cut some lumber thicker than I need to let dry


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny - It is hit or miss on the Snapshot! I don't think it's seasonal…
Grant - Pecan is pretty enough that you could turn some nice candlesticks for practice with the smaller dia. stuff. My BIL is supposed to be sending up some chestnut for me next week but might be small so it will probably end up as spoons…


----------



## HokieKen

If you're cutting it into boards, I'd saw it up first then let it dry as lumber. Stickered, weighted and sealed on the ends.

I didn't realize Pecan was so desirable. Never had any. There's a CL ad for 2 big old Pecan trees. They're free for the taking for anyone who drops them. If they're still available after vacation in a couple weeks, I might offer to drop them if I can mill some of it there and take what I want and leave the rest…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> If you're cutting it into boards, I'd saw it up first then let it dry as lumber. Stickered, weighted and sealed on the ends.
> 
> I didn't realize Pecan was so desirable. Never had any. There's a CL ad for 2 big old Pecan trees. They're free for the taking for anyone who drops them. If they're still available after vacation in a couple weeks, I might offer to drop them if I can mill some of it there and take what I want and leave the rest…
> 
> - HokieKen


Let me know if you need some help ;-) I'm all healed up now. )


----------



## DavePolaschek

So I looked at the dates again. My work company picnic is ship day. I'm getting the feeling that's going to be a long busy week.


----------



## HokieKen

> If you're cutting it into boards, I'd saw it up first then let it dry as lumber. Stickered, weighted and sealed on the ends.
> 
> I didn't realize Pecan was so desirable. Never had any. There's a CL ad for 2 big old Pecan trees. They're free for the taking for anyone who drops them. If they're still available after vacation in a couple weeks, I might offer to drop them if I can mill some of it there and take what I want and leave the rest…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Let me know if you need some help ;-) I m all healed up now. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


If they're still there and the guy agrees to let me take what I want and leave the rest, I'll yell at ya! We'll slab up enough for both of us and cut a few choice chunks for turning stock )


----------



## HokieKen

> So I looked at the dates again. My work company picnic is ship day. I'm getting the feeling that's going to be a long busy week.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I was setting the dates to wrap this one up before the fall swap started. If everybody wants to push the ship date out a week or two, I have no problem with it. We're a small group so we can do what we want ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I wouldn't mind pushing it out to the following Monday so I'll have the weekend for finishing. My build is moving along well so far, but having a couple extra days means less chance of ending up with wrapping paper stuck to the finish come unboxing time.


----------



## HokieKen

Oops, never mind. I just remembered this from one of the first posts in the thread…



> Hmmmm really tempted to for the wife…. I d have to make sure that we receive the package though by 29th as we leave for Ireland on the 30th and don t get back till the 7th… =\n
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


We'll stick with the 24th. Don't want Rich's beer sitting on the porch in the heat!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> If you're cutting it into boards, I'd saw it up first then let it dry as lumber. Stickered, weighted and sealed on the ends.
> 
> I didn't realize Pecan was so desirable. Never had any. There's a CL ad for 2 big old Pecan trees. They're free for the taking for anyone who drops them. If they're still available after vacation in a couple weeks, I might offer to drop them if I can mill some of it there and take what I want and leave the rest…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Let me know if you need some help ;-) I m all healed up now. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> If they re still there and the guy agrees to let me take what I want and leave the rest, I ll yell at ya! We ll slab up enough for both of us and cut a few choice chunks for turning stock )
> 
> - HokieKen


And a good time will be had by all. ))


----------



## RichBolduc

Speaking of Pecan chunks… I still need your address Ken… I believe you asked for a hunk from the tree I got… Or was it someone else that wanted to swap for a hunk of pecan?

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> We'll stick with the 24th. Don't want Rich's beer sitting on the porch in the heat!


Ok. Guess I'll just need to remember to dip the tubafor into the can of poly on the night of the 23rd then. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Sure I'll swap ya Rich  I'll be out of town through next week. I'll PM you when I'm back!


----------



## RichBolduc

NP…. just let me know if you want edge on it or if you want me to square it up so I can fit in as much as possible in a large flat rate box.

Rich



> Sure I'll swap ya Rich  I'll be out of town through next week. I'll PM you when I'm back!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

Building a pressure pot now too for this swap… Might have to cut out some of the items I was planning on doing…. Sorry… Not set of matching coasters now….

Rich


----------



## GrantA

It's hard work taste testing for a lucky swap recipient!


----------



## HokieKen

Looks good Grant. Way to take one for the team ;-)

Friday brew:









Headed out in the morning for Myrtle Beach, SC. Where peace and sanity go to die…


----------



## GrantA

Ooohhh I love grapefruit! I have another I picked up today from Red Hare that's called SPF 50/50- It's their gangway IPA mixed with grapefruit juice - probably gonna try it this evening if we watch a movie


----------



## GrantA

Kenny is Parkway Brewing close to you? I pulled up their site and wow you should put one of these in the swap package! Zoom in on it, so awesome!

https://squareup.com/store/parkwaybrewingcompany/item/hat-pin-majestic-mullet


----------



## HokieKen

OMG Grant! They're tight down the street. I consider them my "home" brewery. They didn't have those pins last time I was there but I gotta have one! IIRC, I did put a Majestic Mullet in last years swap package. I know for sure I sent Bill one last summer. Not only is it the greatest name and label in beer history, it's also a damn fine Kolsch )


----------



## HokieKen

They have some really creative names and pics for their brews. There is an article I linked last summer that I'll try to find again. All of their tap handles are hand carved in American Chestnut. If any of y'all are ever near Roanoke/Salem, it's really something to see. Be sure to hollar at me too. First Mullet's on me ;-)


----------



## GrantA

What if I show up rocking a mullet??


----------



## HokieKen

I think they give you a free one.


----------



## GrantA

Bahaha maybe one day…

Whoa this one's got a lot of grapefruit! I dig it but I can see where you'd either love it or hate it


----------



## HokieKen

That Get Bent Mountain IPA comes in seasonal grapefruit and orange flavors. The best is to have one poured with 1/2 of each. If they bottled it that way, I'd probably quit my job and drink all day.


----------



## RichBolduc

First round of stabilizing seems to have been a success…

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Any suggestions where to get a decent deal on anchorseal? I looked at the hot deals thread and ended dropping about $200 with Peachtree, so I better go ahead and get the good stuff. Didn't see it on their site.


----------



## RichBolduc

Amazon has same day delivery down here for it.


----------



## GrantA

$40/gal though 
Ok $36
Is that a decent price?


----------



## GrantA

Oh and rich are you using a vacuum setup for stabilizing? Care to share which one and your thoughts? 
The only stabilizing I've done -which worked well but took some time - has been leaving the piece (small pieces, knife scales) in a container of minwax wood hardener till it sinks then letting it dry on a rack.


----------



## HokieKen

I always buy anchorseal at Woodcraft. About the same price as Amazon or a bit cheaper usually but I can get it locally.

My view for this evening…


----------



## RichBolduc

> Oh and rich are you using a vacuum setup for stabilizing? Care to share which one and your thoughts?
> The only stabilizing I ve done -which worked well but took some time - has been leaving the piece (small pieces, knife scales) in a container of minwax wood hardener till it sinks then letting it dry on a rack.
> 
> - GrantA


This is what I bought. Also got a 9" pizza tray and using dive weights to keep the wood submerged.










So far so good. Stabilized a bunch of lights wood and burls I had so sitting around.

Also have the parts to build this pressure pot now

https://www.monolocoworkshop.com/2016/12/pressure-pot-and-accessories.html

And had 2 lathe explosions today's … -_-. Had to start over…. Ughhhggg

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

> $40/gal though
> Ok $36
> Is that a decent price?
> 
> - GrantA


That seems to be the average price from what I've seen online.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Is it time for another teaser?










There's a lot of thousandths in a sixteenth.


----------



## mikeacg

Is that a hummingbird Dave? I think your carving skills are improving!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

It was flapping around like one in the breeze from the air conditioner, Mike.

Not everyone would used a block plane to make shavings like that, but it did the job. I like my Veritas skew block plane. It's a good toy. Er, tool.


----------



## GrantA

I'm in the shop trying to get started on an overdue desk for my youngest daughter, she's 6 and starts first grade next week so it seems like a great time! Now she'd be thrilled with some yellow pine 1×4s screwed together and painted white, but we don't do that do we?? Lol 
Hopefully I'll report back later with something resembling paint-grade desk legs!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my vacation woodworking ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Nice caged balls Kenny!


----------



## EarlS

Nice knife too Kenny. BTW - the box arrived. It was like Christmas :+D


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got more shop time than expected today. Got to play with my new 12" 5 grain rasp, too.










Indeed, Grant, we don't do that. Anything worth doing is worth overdoing, right?


----------



## GrantA

First one, it's a little rough but I'll start with 80grit and should be in great shape.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good looking stuff on here guys. That table should be cool Grant.


----------



## GrantA

Looking for an opinion - I think I remember that Dave has a belt grinder - somebody commented that Kenny and I both have them unfinished in our shops!
For things like these legs and cutting boards, would you say I'd benefit from having the belt grinder AND an oscillating spindle sander or will the belt grinder trump the spindle? Debating picking up a HF spindle sander or just finishing out my grinder.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I still use my spindle sander. I originally thought that I would be getting rid of it once I got the 2X72 and the small wheels for it but not everything is 2" tall, some things are taller. I just made a serving tray/dish/platter in the shape of sunglasses that stands about 3.5" tall and used the spindle sander to sand the thing. So I think it's still necessary.

Just my .02


----------



## GrantA

Good point, I'll go have a look at the hf model aiming it's in stock locally, i definitely want one with decent dust collection and decent abrasives available


----------



## mikeacg

It's easier for me to keep from digging in too much in one area with my oscillating spindle. It tends to make my work look better…


----------



## duckmilk

> Good point, I ll go have a look at the hf model aiming it s in stock locally, i definitely want one with decent dust collection and decent abrasives available
> 
> - GrantA


If I remember right, I think my son has a Rikon (?) bench top that is an oscillating horizontal belt sander that easily converts to a spindle sander. He used it a lot making guitars for sanding flats and curves.

Edit: I don't remember what size it was, but the belt sander part of it used a fairly long belt. I used it a little for the last beer swap and it worked great.


----------



## HokieKen

How about a lunchtime beer? What's that? Y'all are workin'? Haha suckers! ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I'm not too far behind ya Kenny, got a spindle sander from HF today, have to set it up now. Only thing I see so far I'm not thrilled about is the display had a big dust port, looked like a 2-1/2" hose would slip right on it. Soooo I picked up a 2-1/2 hose from Lowes across the road (hf apparently doesn't sell hoses, or adapters). Got home and opened the box and it has a smaller port, somewhere between the 1-1/4ish and 2-1/2 shop vac hoses. It's always something…


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure my WEN OSS is the same one Grant. Definitely a purchase I don't regret for the price. Super handy tool to have.


----------



## RichBolduc

It might be a 1 7/8" port… I think that's what my Ridgid shop vac is.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

One of my balls dropped :-0


----------



## PoppaBax

> One of my balls dropped :-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Can I ask a potentially silly question? Are you carving that in the house? What do you do with the shavings?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm carving it in a hotel suite on vacation Poppa ;-). As for the shavings, I either go out on the balcony or…


----------



## MikeB_UK

Made a hacksaw


Time for a beer 
Not as good as on draught, but still a fave of mine.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

You should always wear pants when carving!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Or risk having one of your balls drop!!

So the parts that need epoxy on them just got the third coat of epoxy. Should be some bomb-proof tubafor coasters!


----------



## GrantA

Quiet in here today. I was reminded the importance of having the right tool 
Had a Jacob's chuck in my spare lathe parts drawer (with my metal lathe tooling), it had a MT2 shank but had a 2-3 adapter from who knows when. Silly me though thoutht I'd simply remove the adapter to put the MT2 in my little wood lathe. HAHAHA I had that thing in my vise, wailed on it with a hard rubber mallet, tried a long punch I could barely get onto the MT2 through the little window, tried twisting it, NOTHING. I knew what I needed, a drill chuck drift. Went to the only place in town that might have one to buy, nope, broke down and stopped by the machine shop, explained the situation. This older guy laughed and grabbed a little yellow box off the top shelf. Put the drift in, have it one whack on the slab and it was done. SonOfA…
Sorry for getting long winded but I figured yall could relate. Or laugh at my attempts lol

Waiting on some pen kits to get here tomorrow, hopefully I'll knock one out by Saturday evening for my wife's birthday. Check out these spalted pecan blanks from a limb I've had stashed in the shop a year or two. I'm gonna try drilling then saturating with CA, fingers crossed it works!


----------



## HokieKen

Those blanks are nice Grant! So's that hacksaw Mike 

So's this double pale ale ;-))


----------



## GrantA

Dang I remember seeing Mike's beer but missed the saw, great job! Consider that pecan a teaser for this swap too ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

I cleaned the shop and threw some pieces for this swap in the oven after sitting in the stabilizing chamber overnight. Hoping to thow 2 or 3 pieces in the pressure pot for casting tomorrow. At the very least I'll be sending 3 pieces .. hoping to get 2 more done for it if time permits .

Also started rearranging the shop…. Still need to figure out a good place for the jointer and band saw.



































Also need to build an outfees/assembly/storage cabinet and then a charging station/shelves

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Also in the past week I've stabilized so much I've gone through over a gallon or resin and still have more stuff to de-wax, dry and stabilize.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Hey Grant…. Check your pecan… My was loaded with grubs and ants…. Hence me stabilizing it and then plans to cast it.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

My second ball finally dropped!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't sit on them Kenny. That'll make a guy's eyes water.


----------



## duckmilk

> My second ball finally dropped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Cool! Just another 12 years to puberty ;-P

Did you get my email?


----------



## GrantA

Rich some of them have holes but hopefully any bugs have died by now! It has been a while


----------



## RichBolduc

Good luck to you…. I've watched a lot of YouTube videos with pecan turning and they all seem to have the tunnels….. Hoping the epoxy casting I do to them adds a nice look.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Duck, haven't checked that e-mail account.

I've pinched and pulled the nipples on that waterfowl boys. So we got some duckmilk in the swap!


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Dang I remember seeing Mike s beer but missed the saw, great job! Consider that pecan a teaser for this swap too ;-)
> 
> - GrantA


In this thread, the beer is the important bit


----------



## MikeB_UK

> My second ball finally dropped!
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks a bit misshapen there Kenny, might have to see a doctor about that.

Oh, and nice rubber-ring, looks a bit small for you though


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I'm curious about the CA saturation process. What do you do and what's the purpose? If it's what I think, I might need to do something like that to the Bloodwood and African Blackwood dice mallet heads to keep them from cracking on the end grain.


----------



## RichBolduc

Grant,

If you're not in a huge rush or the CA doesn't work you can send them down to me and I'll stabilize and send them back for ya.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Grant - I m curious about the CA saturation process. What do you do and what s the purpose? If it s what I think, I might need to do something like that to the Bloodwood and African Blackwood dice mallet heads to keep them from cracking on the end grain.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, he's trying to stabilize punky wood that's falling apart or just trying to fill bug holes. You definitely don't want to stabilize a mallet, the process actually makes things brittle for pounding on something. I can also just about guarantee the African Blackwood wouldn't take the process anyway. I've tried on eucalyptus and it didn't take which is dense but less dense than African Blackwood. Sealing the ends with CA glue would just be a recipe for that hard finish to crack and look horrible in the long run. Just my .02. You can try anything once though.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah anything taking abuse I probably wouldn't stabilize. I'm using it for burls, punky wood and to help with bug tunnels in the wood. Also for this swap i'm going to cast the parts after they're pretty much done to add decoration and fill the bug holes and any cracks that may have formed.

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

The yellow jacket battle continues. I now have three dead nests (and *lots *of YJ's) and have found nest four and five. They will go down tonight. In addition I found the bumble bee nest. My gosh they have been bad this year!


----------



## RichBolduc

I feel your pain… I opened my shop door last night and got hit in the back between the shoulder blades…. I torched at least 6 little nests that were starting to form on the backside of my shop… bastard wasps….

Rich



> The yellow jacket battle continues. I now have three dead nests (and *lots *of YJ s) and have found nest four and five. They will go down tonight. In addition I found the bumble bee nest. My gosh they have been bad this year!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## Lazyman

Wasn't a plague of wasps one of the omens of the apocalypse? Keep a lookout for the antichrist. Oh wait!

BTW, I've used CA successfully to fill cracks when turning. In fact I have turned small bowls that when finished had a crack filled with CA that ran across the entire width and top to bottom. I use the slow setting kind used for finishing pens and such because it will penetrate all the way in before it sets.


----------



## EarlS

Dave,

I kind of thought that might be the case but wanted to make sure I wasn't assuming that I knew the specifics. It's surprising how quickly some of the cracks show up once the wax is removed from the wood. I need a moisture meter to see what the moisture content is right after clearing the wax off and a week or so later. I have a feeling the wood is drying and causing the cracks on the ends. Any thought on how to deal with this kind of thing on a mallet head? I'm wondering if epoxy would penetrate deep enough to fill and anchor the cracks without making things brittle.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Epoxy would be far better against the finish cracking because it has a little give compared to CA or the liquid acrylic I use when stabilizing but that could create a bigger issue overall. If the epoxy is able to squish even slightly when the pressure of a mallet blow hits something, it could widen the crack with the force and then you'll still have a crack that's now filled with epoxy with gaps in it. Not sure if that would be worth it.

I never really understood the whole wax covered exotic woods. The reason they do that is so they can slow the drying process without causing more checking but in all reality they are trying to get more bang for their buck at your expense. You buy a giant chunk of African Blackwood that probably cost you $70+ that's all nice and preserved in wax which was put on shortly after cutting it. Then you scrape the way off only to finally expose the wood to the elements which in turn gives you the checking you're seeing. It's really a shady way to do things IMO. I can understand waxing the ends but not the sides but the whole thing is just asking for issues. Rant over….

I know your design doesn't call for this but mallets in yesteryear had a metal ring around the mallet in order to keep the ends from splitting, in turn they would smoosh up and make for a nice striking surface that's hard and soft and the same time. You're design doesn't work well with that but there would be a possibility to potentially put leather on the ends? Or maybe one end? Not sure on that exactly but it's an idea.

So overall, I would probably cut clean pieces without checking and use those but I know that could drive costs up immensely on these things and that's not ideal either. I would probably go for a less expensive wood overall. As much as I like African Blackwood, I would probably be too cheap to use it on a mallet.

If you do go for the epoxy, if you heat it, it will thin down a lot. However, it will set quicker too so you would have to get your hustle on.


----------



## HokieKen

At Wahlburgers for an early dinner. Having a "Wahlbrewski". A nice beer the Wahlburgs have brewed just for their restaurants )


----------



## EarlS

Dave - Once they are finished, you, Rich, Kenny, and everyone else that said they would like a dice mallet will get to see how they do. Good chance to do some extensive real life testing on how they perform.


----------



## RichBolduc

Teaser

Rich


----------



## duckmilk

> I've pinched and pulled the nipples on that waterfowl boys. So we got some duckmilk in the swap!
> 
> - HokieKen


Hope I can get it made in time. Just got an email and the things I ordered for this swap won't arrive until Tuesday. I was hoping they would be here earlier this week.
At least it isn't being sent USPS since there was a shut down to one of the USPS facilities due to a package containing a LOT of mercury leaking out of it. Wonder who that dumb a$$ was that sent that package.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> At least it isn t being sent USPS since there was a shut down to one of the USPS facilities due to a package containing a LOT of mercury leaking out of it. Wonder who that dumb a$$ was that sent that package.
> 
> - duckmilk


That's pretty creative Duck. I would have used something other than mercury to test the packaging to send my "yeast samples" but more power to you! Now you know you'll need to change it up though.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## DavePolaschek

Mowed the lawn tonight so I can spend tomorrow in the shop.


----------



## GrantA

Whew. Got up at 430 to get this in motion. Current situation -


----------



## Lazyman

What time are we eating. I'll bring the beer.


----------



## GrantA

About 6, come on!


----------



## RichBolduc

> About 6, come on!
> 
> - GrantA


Hmmmmmmmmm. 4 hours drive….

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Dang 16+ hours for me. I should have gotten up a little earlier.


----------



## mikeacg

Friday night:









The Abyss from Deschutes - Held a lot of promise as it is a premium 2016 reserve beer - 22 oz. bottle, barrel aged, wax dipped neck, etc.
I think they over-complicated the whole process with 3 different aging cycles (bourbon barrels, wine barrels and new oak barrels) and cherry bark. I love a good dark beer and this one even had a dark brown head. But…
It had licorice flavor that overwhelmed it for me. I had to pull out the bottle of Evan to kill the taste!


----------



## GrantA

Not bad for my first pen. Assuming the parts all fit together… I'll know soon


----------



## RichBolduc




----------



## GrantA

It went together nicely, I think it's the perfect companion to my wife's new portfolio I had made for her. I'm done with her birthday gifts now, time to straighten up the house before she gets home in a bit, she's been at school for a week.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I have been reminded this morning that a long working-time on an epoxy is very much a mixed bag. It's nice not having to hurry when assembling things, but the long time before it sets gives gnats more time to land in what otherwise would be a glassy smooth finish.

That's a pretty one, Grant! She should be very happy.


----------



## RichBolduc

I found out that just because the epoxy is rock hard on the outside doesn't mean all the internal stuff is…. ..... lol Also found some new tunnels not accessible from the outside when I did the casting… so trying to fill them without recasting the entire piece…

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

We have another player guys  Welcome Huckleberry! Hop on in and tell us about what kinds of beers you like Huck!


----------



## mikeacg

Jump right in Huckleberry and join the fun!


----------



## Lazyman

> I have been reminded this morning that a long working-time on an epoxy is very much a mixed bag. It's nice not having to hurry when assembling things, but the long time before it sets gives gnats more time to land in what otherwise would be a glassy smooth finish.
> 
> That's a pretty one, Grant! She should be very happy.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Just put another coat on top of the gnats and make them part of the finish! Add a little yellow dye and make it look like amber!

(Gnat: A gnickname for GNathan).


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Just put another coat on top of the gnats and make them part of the finish! Add a little yellow dye and make it look like amber!


I like that idea, Nathan! I actually have some amber varnish I'd been meaning to try as a finish sometime, but epoxy and yellow transtint would be a lot cheaper. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Well it's been a super busy weekend since I got home yesterday. I did get a start on my project finally though


----------



## HokieKen

I'll be sending out recipient information tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest. So, LAST CALL for anyone perched on the fence!


----------



## duckmilk

So, where is Huckleberry? Where is he from and what does he like?
Last beer swap I got someone who never posted anything.

I cut a chunk of wood to length yesterday for the swap. No more progress made today though. Had to jump start my pickup so I could get to O'Reilly's for a new battery. Baby horse tore herself up in a fence, and while loading mom into a different trailer, she threw a fit and cut her head open (didn't make her any smarter) and my wife had to haul them both to get them stitched up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I was wondering the same, Duck.

Regarding the gnats, I let a spider live in the shop today. Maybe she'll eat them all.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I think the gnats that live around you must have friends that decided to visit my shop yesterday while I was putting finish on some boxes. I noticed a few of them "stuck" around when I was sanding the finish this morning.


----------



## HokieKen

> So, where is Huckleberry? Where is he from and what does he like?
> Last beer swap I got someone who never posted anything.
> ...
> 
> - duckmilk


Huckleberry is from Indiana. Hopefully he'll post and let us know a bit more 

Regarding the issue from last year with reveal pics not being posted…. *Everyone's project will be revealed on reveal day this time*. Everyone make sure you have pics before you ship your package. If reveal day rolls around and anyone doesn't post what they received by a reasonable hour, or chime in and say they'll be posting later that day, then the sender will post their own. We all wait with drool dripping to see what everyone got so we're not giving a grace period this time.

I made some good progress on my project yesterday. I think this will turn out just fine ;-) Now I just need to know who I'm sending to so I can figure out what kind of beers to buy. When are we getting names? Who's in charge of this circus? Oh yeah…


----------



## RichBolduc

I got 2 pieces ready for glue up…. Hoping the epoxy cured enough finally to finish another piece….. Still going to try to squeeze out 2 more items before I go to Ireland… Hopefully I ll be able to do the last 2 from Pecan also. Not sure if I'll have time to turn it down and stabilize it though then cast it and re-turn it…

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

double post


----------



## HokieKen

Alright boys. I just sent everyone their recipient information. So check your e-mail and see which lucky dog you get to send to!


----------



## HokieKen

Wake up suckers! I gave you all your recipient and none of you have anything to post. Geeze, tough crowd!

Alright, somebody has your name so everyone post their preferences for what types of beers they like. No guarantees you'll get it but I'm sure some will shop based on their recipient's wishes. I know I will… If my recipient doesn't post their preference though, they're stuck with whatever catches my eye!

I like IPAs best followed Kolsch and Saisons. I like most any beer that's not dark. Not a big fan of Pilsners or Lagers though. Nothing fruity unless it's orange or grapefruit IPAs or wheat beers. If you send something that's a "strawberry lemon-lime raspberry summer explosion ale" I'll very likely pay the necessary postage to send that bottle right back to you. Not really ;-))

All that being said, I'm not that picky. I've had very few dark beers that I liked even a little bit but if I get six dark beers in the swap, I won't complain and I'll try every one and hope to broaden my pallet. I do prefer to "drink locally" so if you're sending to me and you have small local breweries, support those guys when you're shopping for me, please.


----------



## RichBolduc

Apparently the epoxy I used for casting is complete garbage and now I need to redo a piece….. -_-

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Rich check out soller composites, I got my CF stuff from them and I bought Adtech 820 epoxy. I got the quart kit and pumps, it's a 1:1 that way. I got the slowest hardener (824) and got an honest 50-60minute pot life here in Thomasville GA. Its crystal clear. Your mallet has that but it also has a topcoat of JB clearweld 5 minute epoxy, just for time. I used both in my rod grips.


----------



## GrantA

For me, like Kenny I'll try anything but for me wheat beers have been my nemesis - haven't met one I liked. Maybe whoever got my name knows the best wheat beers in the world though! My usual suspects are IPAs especially citrus ones, stouts, Pilsners, lagers in that order. I'm always looking to broaden my palette as well


----------



## RichBolduc

I just ordered some alumilite so I can have it in on thursday… that gives me a couple of days to restabilize a new part.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I just ordered some alumilite so I can have it in on thursday… that gives me a couple of days to restabilize a new part.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


You will not be disappointed. It's not cheap but it's exactly the right stuff to use. I use a lot of it. 16lbs shipped to my door for $167.50 and I don't even blink an eye every time.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah this stuff was less and now I see why… Great reviews on Amazon…. but after 4 days it was still gummy…

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NLPCA5Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Rich



> I just ordered some alumilite so I can have it in on thursday… that gives me a couple of days to restabilize a new part.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> You will not be disappointed. It s not cheap but it s exactly the right stuff to use. I use a lot of it. 16lbs shipped to my door for $167.50 and I don t even blink an eye every time.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't forget alumilite isn't a 50/50 by volume, it's by weight. So if you don't have a scale make sure you grab one.

I use this one.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SC3LLS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mikeacg

I'm a (anything Kenny likes I hate!) dark beer guy but my buddy who is a brewer is dragging me, kicking and screaming, into trying everything - and sometimes I am pleasantly surprised. 
I have a number of local small breweries so unless I hear that my recipient likes a certain style I will probably just pick the ones with the coolest labels (I'm a designer in real life). I have Upper Hand brewery in Escanaba, Black Rocks brewery and Ore Dock Brewery in Marquette and Keweenaw Brewery in South Range. I'm having trouble finding any Red Jacket from Calumet here in the stores (I think they only sell in the restaurant). Was kind of hoping to find one beer per brewery but it looks like I'll be a bit short… I could do 2 per and put together an 8 pack? (But what would I do with 40 leftover beers?)


----------



## GrantA

Ok one of these last few posts made this thread show up weird on my phone like the hot deals thread does, I have to scroll to the right now. What gives?


----------



## HokieKen

> Ok one of these last few posts made this thread show up weird on my phone like the hot deals thread does, I have to scroll to the right now. What gives?
> 
> - GrantA


Rich and Dave posted full hyperlinks. Those send the formatting on this site into a tailspin…


----------



## HokieKen

> Don t forget alumilite isn t a 50/50 by volume, it s by weight. So if you don t have a scale make sure you grab one.
> 
> I use this one. ...
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Not all of it! The Alumilite Ultra Clear Cast is mixed by volume. I found that out after I bought a scale to mix it with THEN read the instructions :-/


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You mean volume?

I know the alumilite I use is by weight.

Rich, don't listen to us. Read the instructions.


----------



## HokieKen

I said volume. Just re-read my post ;-))


----------



## DavePolaschek

For clear epoxy, I use http://ASIN.cc/2_3Qpxq which has almost an hour of open time, is runny as hell, and food grade. Don't need to fiddle with a torch to pop bubbles, they pop on their own. But it takes about 8 hours to be "gnat safe." It's a 2:1 by volume. Food safe once cured. Recommended.

For beers, I drink damned near anything, but I figure IPAs are a dime a dozen and have been for almost three decades. Surprise me with something that isn't an IPA, please.

When I brewed, I made all sorts of things. Mead, maple wine, fruity beers, spiced beers, onion beer (not my best idea), garlic beer (washes down pizza Real Good), dark beers, stouts, lagers, dark wheats, barley wines… and a bunch of IPAs too. I drink stuff from 30 packs after mowing the lawn.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - I think the gnats that live around you must have friends that decided to visit my shop yesterday while I was putting finish on some boxes. I noticed a few of them "stuck" around when I was sanding the finish this morning.


Maybe mine moved south, Earl. Last night's epoxy came out bubble *and* gnat free.


----------



## GrantA

Epoxy is a gnat magnet. I thought having a torch handy was for gnats not bubbles lol


----------



## PoppaBax

I'm a fan of dark beers usually, but almost any beer will do.  I've been drinking a lot of Amber Ales recently, but as long as the beer isn't fruity I'm game.

I'm almost done my two projects but I feel like it's gonna look like middle school wood shop compared to what you guys can make. lol


----------



## HokieKen

Amber Ales are good Poppa  I've really enjoyed the couple that I've had. Unfortunately there's only a couple available locally. Hopefully there will be some Amber seasonals this fall.


----------



## mikeacg

What the heck do you suppose they use these for????

https://www.amazon.com/Beer-Savers-Silicone-Rubber-Bottle/dp/B003Z5GW0O/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B003Z5GW0O&pd_rd_r=Y3NJ0E18419S27P9JJBW&pd_rd_w=Alm6D&pd_rd_wg=Aefwg&psc=1&refRID=Y3NJ0E18419S27P9JJBW&linkCode=sl1&tag=julyu25-20&linkId=d06365dec41c323ff108cae950311456&language=en_US


----------



## GrantA

The research continues, this one's not too shabby, I'm venturing out of my comfort zone here to put a variety pack together


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know Mike. You won't see me saving 1/2 a beer for later though! Hell you'll very rarely even see me drinking from the bottle.

I'm sitting here at work with my mouth watering Grant  I don't really like Pilsners but that beer looks so cold and yummy!!


----------



## RichBolduc

> What the heck do you suppose they use these for????
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beer-Savers-Silicone-Rubber-Bottle/dp/B003Z5GW0O/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B003Z5GW0O&pd_rd_r=Y3NJ0E18419S27P9JJBW&pd_rd_w=Alm6D&pd_rd_wg=Aefwg&psc=1&refRID=Y3NJ0E18419S27P9JJBW&linkCode=sl1&tag=julyu25-20&linkId=d06365dec41c323ff108cae950311456&language=en_US
> 
> - mikeacg


That's to keep the gnats out of your beer while you apply the epoxy for them to get stuck in.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Kenny that's what you get for posting up the other day with a lunch beer lol 
Here's another, for science. This is hard work y'all!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Rich wins the internet for today, I think. Good thing I wasn't drinking a beer. It would've come out of my nose.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm easy to shop for beerwise. I'm not real fond of IPAs mostly because they are usually too bitter. I have never tried one, but I don't think I would like anything fruit flavored.

Quiet day here so I got some progress done on the extra item. It is nothing fancy nor up to the standards from the last swap. I will probably only be sending one thing and keeping it simple.


----------



## HokieKen

No worries Duck. I won't be meeting the standard set by the last swap either. I simoly don't have time. I do think I've come up with something useful and unique though so I won't make any apologies for it ;-) I'll definitely be sending top shelf beer with it and that's the main focus!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I skipped the mallet, and will probably be skipping the layout tool, so I've probably put too much effort into this one. Oh well. That's the way the timing works out some times.


----------



## duckmilk

^ I see your plan. You're just trying to make me look bad Dave.

Another horse got skinned up today. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> ^ I see your plan. You re just trying to make me look bad Dave.
> - duckmilk


It's not the Dave that makes you look fat Duck. I think that's how that goes.


----------



## Lazyman

> What the heck do you suppose they use these for????
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beer-Savers-Silicone-Rubber-Bottle/dp/B003Z5GW0O/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B003Z5GW0O&pd_rd_r=Y3NJ0E18419S27P9JJBW&pd_rd_w=Alm6D&pd_rd_wg=Aefwg&psc=1&refRID=Y3NJ0E18419S27P9JJBW&linkCode=sl1&tag=julyu25-20&linkId=d06365dec41c323ff108cae950311456&language=en_US
> 
> - mikeacg


 Crappy Beer.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm not fat, just pleasantly filled out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> ^ I see your plan. You re just trying to make me look bad Dave.


Sorry, Duck. Heck, I didn't even know Kenny was going to succeed in talking you into joining this swap when I started building a month ago.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it was real tough talking Duck into BEER…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm sure there was a lot of long distance… um… persuasion going on.

I bought a 12-pack of local beers today (and they're not Hamm's!). Think I might actually be able to be organized enough to ship before the day of the deadline.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, Kenny didn't coerce me into joining  But yeah, beer is a big motivation for me.

I have 4 of the 6 beers already. Going to go shopping for another 2 maybe this weekend.
The wood portion of my swap is inching along.

Bought two 15 packs of my usual beer yesterday at Dollar General. Less than $18.

Gotta go change a bandage on a baby horse's leg now. Wish me luck.


----------



## RichBolduc

Man this pecan is awful to work with… started redoing the piece that exploded last time and the new one also exploded….. Re-did it a 3rd time and it's in the stabilizer now…. Tomorrow i'll bake it and cast it… and hope the casting takes this time….

2 pieces are done and just need glue up… at the minimum i'll be sending out 3 things with the beer, still pushing for 5 though…

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

Dave and Rich are making Mike and Duck look bad…

Just sayin'....

Got the beer picked out already. My projects are still in my head though (which would explain that rattling sound when I walk…)!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Man this pecan is awful to work with… started redoing the piece that exploded last time and the new one also exploded….. Re-did it a 3rd time and it s in the stabilizer now…. Tomorrow i ll bake it and cast it… and hope the casting takes this time….
> 
> 2 pieces are done and just need glue up… at the minimum i ll be sending out 3 things with the beer, still pushing for 5 though…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I know I'm not even in this swap but I will say, I would rather have one perfect long lasting tool or whatever than 11 things that are "so so". Don't try to get numbers up on your items just to get them up. Just my .02 from an onlooker.


----------



## duckmilk

Yup. my extras are at a minimum. This swap is too short for me to try to do more, and my item will definitely be useful.

Got the filly's bandage changed without much hassle. Only had to re-do it once after she freaked


----------



## HokieKen

Only 1 item(maybe a baby bonus…) going out with the brews in my package this year. I will say I'm tempted to drop out and keep the main item for myself ;-) Still a ways to go but I'm really liking it so far!

Speaking of which… here's my first official project teaser )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Only one item from me, too. Unless it gets turned into a dozen pieces by UPS in transit.


----------



## RichBolduc

6 of those 11 were going to be coasters 

Rich



> Man this pecan is awful to work with… started redoing the piece that exploded last time and the new one also exploded….. Re-did it a 3rd time and it s in the stabilizer now…. Tomorrow i ll bake it and cast it… and hope the casting takes this time….
> 
> 2 pieces are done and just need glue up… at the minimum i ll be sending out 3 things with the beer, still pushing for 5 though…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I know I m not even in this swap but I will say, I would rather have one perfect long lasting tool or whatever than 11 things that are "so so". Don t try to get numbers up on your items just to get them up. Just my .02 from an onlooker.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## GrantA

Been quiet in here today! I'm about to throw some pork chops and asparagus on the green egg, maybe I'll beat the rain. Enjoying an ice cold ale


----------



## GrantA

Dang is it me? I do smell a little funny today.
Been a long day so i just made a real drink before I hit the bed


----------



## DavePolaschek

We've hit peak allergy season, or close enough to it, here in MN. I'm just trying to get through the week so I can epoxy myself to my workbench on Sunday.


----------



## HokieKen

I would hate that drink Grant. It sure makes a pretty picture though ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

One week from today is ship date boys! Everybody on track?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll ship on time. Had the power go out at work this morning. The extra shop time won't go to waste.


----------



## EarlS

I hope no one saw you flip the main breaker….....


----------



## GrantA

I'm going to visit a brewery or two tomorrow in Tallahassee to finish my selections. I'm going to try to ship midweek so it's not stuck in the heat over the weekend


----------



## treg

Hey all…my apologies for not posting but I've been straight out.
I'm a fan of all beer types….done the IPA thing heavily the past few years but I suppose my favorite would be a nice brown ale with a kick.
I haven't had much time to woodwork but I think if nothing else I might have come up with a unique project.
I'll make the beer special!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Earl I have the video of Dave yanking the main LOL
where is Huckleberry ? 
following along just for fun :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would like to ship midweek, too. It's all going to depend on how tomorrow goes. My sweetie and I are going up to visit her parents and we'll be coming home with her dad's old bandsaw in the back of my truck. If I can keep from spending all Sunday playing with my new toy, I *should* be ready to ship on Tuesday. Otherwise, it'll be right down to the wire.


----------



## RichBolduc

Another teaser… First time casting with a pressure pot, alumilite and a mold.










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I'll probably be down to the wire. I'll be done with the making part this weekend but the finish I'm using will take a good 3-4 days to cure with this friggin' humidity…

Trying a Hefe I've never seen before. My first beer in 7 days!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> where is Huckleberry ?
> ...
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## GrantA

So Dave's swap item will have something resawn, might just be a limb from his yard but it'll be awesome! 
Kenny you need a shop oven lol, I have one of those big "countertop ovens" that I got for building guns (kg gunkote finish) but would like a full size residential oven one of these days 
Last - for real Kenny 7 days?!? Or just the first one you've photographed in 7 days


----------



## HokieKen

For real Grant! Since I got back from vacation last Saturday, I haven't had a single beer. Got a litrle baby weight and a bit of a beer belly I need to shed. So I've quit eating babies and cutting way back on the beers ;-). Until I get my swap package… then all bets are off )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, I've been resawing by hand for over a year. I may be picking up the bandsaw today, but it's been sitting unused for three years, so I'm expecting it'll take me a while to get it working again. Heck, I don't even have a place to put it yet. The truck may have to spend the night outside tonight.

But yeah, I had a crab apple and apricot come down four years ago. A friend with land in the 'burbs has been drying them and slabbed them with his chainsaw mill last year. Both were over 18" in diameter, and died of old age, but had very little rot in them. There's beautiful hard fruitwood there. The great part is that I hadn't even thought of taking up woodworking when my buddy took the two trunks, painted the ends, and tossed them in his back yard. But past us were apparently not as dumb as we looked. Good job, past us!


----------



## GrantA

I bet there are some gems hiding in that fruitwood!
I had a traumatic first experience trying to resaw by hand. I cut a pair of old heart pine (the stuff that's dark red and full of resin) 2×8s as deep as my tablesaw would go from each edge then finished by hand. I'm no slouch but that killed me. Took forever! Maybe I should try again with a more suitable wood. Shortly after I ordered a riser block and some Timberwolf blades etc for my bandsaw!


----------



## HokieKen

I have yet to see the piece of wood tgat I like so much that I'd resaw it by hand. If it don't fit through the bandsaw, it goes through the planer!


----------



## GrantA

Just finished resawing some poplar for drawer boxes, I love my timberwolf resaw blade! This is straight off my cheapo 14" craftsman with some tuning and minor upgrades. I could sand or hand plane to clean up but I cut them a little fat and ran them through the planer, can't have it getting jealous on me


----------



## RichBolduc

Man… That piece I cast is garbage too … The smaller pieces had all kinds of holes through out it that opened up wthen turning it down that the epoxy didn't get too…. Time to redo it a 3rd time

Rich


----------



## duckmilk

> One week from today is ship date boys! Everybody on track?
> 
> - HokieKen


Trying to Kenny. I've put some time into it every day and next up is the gluing, but it is still slow going with all the horse distractions. Had to put another bandage on this morning  Haven't even made it to town to find the last 2 beers to be sent.

I'm making 3 of the same item cause I know I'll probably screw up 2. Also humid here.



> Trying a Hefe I've never seen before. My first beer in 7 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Reminded me of a Willie Nelson song "Shotgun Willie rides around in his underwear"


----------



## GrantA

For science y'all… Research continues. This is fun!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, I build a lot of stuff with 3/8 or 1/4. Most of it started as 3/4 or 4/4, and gets resawed down. But I find that relaxing. But I picked up the bandsaw (a 14" Rockwell) today. Got the stand unloaded and set up, but am going to leave the saw itself in the back of the truck until tomorrow. It ain't light. We'll see how much hand-resawing I do once that's up and running (it needs new tires, new guides, and I'm not sure what else yet).

Grant, there are definitely some gems in there. There's at least three saw handles going to come out of one of the crotches I got. Just have to figure out where to make the cuts…

Rich, that sucks. Sometimes a piece of wood just don't want to cooperate.

Duck, sorry about the horse troubles. I've progressed enough that for this swap, I only made two, instead of three. That's progress!


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry about the troubles Rich. Third time's a charm…right?

Got my entry (all three prototypes) drilled and pegged and they all ligned up pretty well. Epoxy tomorrow and shaping Monday, I hope  I had to break in the middle of my progress to help unload a post hole digger (tractor mounted) and told my wife I would help her load the trailer with burn stuff when I got done with the swap item. Nope, she loaded the trailer herself and now I feel bad. Beer time (from a 30 pack, sorry Kenny).


----------



## RichBolduc

> Rich, that sucks. Sometimes a piece of wood just don't want to cooperate.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ain't that the truth… The 2 pieces that are done are my 5th and 6th attempt at them… The other piece is now on attempt number 3….

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I plan to strap this onto my new Alaskan mill tomorrow and waste some logs )


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, and my project is done other than a little minor assembly. Got the first coat of finish on. Picked up 4 of the beers too. There are 2 in particular I have in mind to round it outand they weren't in the store I stopped at. I'll get them this week though and everything should be on schedule


----------



## GrantA

My field testing went well today, got the beer part handled now to finish a little something to go with it 
I'm guessing I'll just leave them cold and wrap well then put in ziplocs? I hate to let them come to room temp on purpose. Suggestions? Mine are all cold. Got some today straight from the brewery in big crowler cans


----------



## doubleG469

So I'm really sore that I'm missing this swap this year! Can't wait to see what you guys drop!


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,
My brewing buddy suggests packing the box with Icy Pops as disposable ice packs. And if you have kids, it will let them be part of the swap! I guess it is going to depend on how far away your recipient is…

I'm running a bit behind on my projects as my new store project is taking more of my time than I wanted. 








Found out this week that I have to replace a 8 ft. section of wall due to a poor design on a porch which basically funneled water into that section of wall. You can stick your finger through the sheathing and the Tuba4s are toast as well. Good thing I bought the place cheap!









I'll be burning some midnight oil but I will ship on time! That Friday ship date means the box will probably sit in someone's hot warehouse for at least a day though…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I hate to let them come to room temp on purpose. Suggestions?


Grant, cycling from fridge to room temp once gradually won't hurt beer. Doing it rapidly and repeatedly isn't good, though. But I always figure that shipped beer is going to hit room temp before it gets to its destination. Let it warm up gently before you pack it, and you won't have to worry about condensation forming on cold beers in humid weather.

That's a tough one, Mike. Going to redesign the roof on the porch while you're at it? I'm not sure how someone thought that could be a good idea.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Guess I wasn't the only one busy in the shop today. Taking a break now, since there's an open spot on the floor that'll hold a bandsaw (just), and I've got epoxy drying again. I did manage to get another slot cut in my saw till for my new saw, and even had time to edge the sidewalk with the weedwhacker. The crabgrass looks very neat for now.

How's everyone else doing?

Guess Huckleberry is the strong silent type.


----------



## HokieKen

I did a little work on my WorkSharp station today. Leaving in a few minutes to go pick up my new benchtop mortiser. I never even wanted one but the price is so ridiculous I'm going to buy it anyway.

I got another coat of finish on my swap project too. I'm still debating on just dropping out and keeping this one ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Dave I started out in the shop then came to the house for lunch to find some junk *ahem stuff from my office out on the deck… My wife had had enough and decided if I wasn't cleaning it she was. Needless to say I've spent a few hours tidying up around the house lol 
Kenny how fun! I take it you saw in my other thread that I have one coming, hopefully all the parts are there. Amazon warehouse deals are hit and miss. I still need chisels for it though


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken or Grant, I have a set of mortiser bits and chisels I'll let of. Seeing I don't have one, I don't need them. I'll post a picture later if your interested.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny are your getting some with your machine? Mine comes with none so I need some, I'm definitely interested Jeff!


----------



## RichBolduc

Well my items are done sans polying them. Only got 3 done thanks to explosions and casting issues… If that didn't happen I would of gotten 2 more done… Maybe i'll send them at a later date when I return from Ireland.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Mine came with 1 chisel. I'll just get them as needed so you and Jeff can deal on his. I have no need for it at the moment anyway. It's a Jet which is one of the better rated ones. I couldn't let it pass at $75. Which one did you get Grant? I must not have followed that thread…


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - post some pics of the mill in operation. I'm curious to see how well it performs.

Yesterday, while mowing I realized there is a stack of firewood of unknown origin (it might be walnut as it is dark) that is cut in rough squares (6-8" thick, 18-24 long) in the neighbor's trees. It's been there for a LONG time so I might "borrow" a piece or two off the top of the stack since he doesn't use it and see what's inside

I could use a beer and some time in the shop. We spent the day moving our daughter back to college and then heading to the store to get all of the things that the girls needed for the apartment but don't have. At least I was able to get a ******************************'s malt (Midwest ice cream store with great ice cream). Hopefully tomorrow I can get back on making 
those mallets I promised everyone. I'm also making a couple extra just in case Dave wants one.


----------



## GrantA

After I decided I wanted one I looked at the options and really wanted the Powermatic 701, the price was hard to swallow at $550 but there was a "used" one on Amazon warehouse deals for $403. Supposed to be here tomorrow!!


----------



## GrantA

So my wife's pretty awesome, she went along with me yesterday (dinner and a movie didn't hurt!) and we both loved this stout, so i brought home a crowler for the swap and one for us, cheers!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Rich, I always tell myself that sort of thing is a learning experience. I must be learning something, since I only had to make one prototype this time instead of the normal two.

Earl, I tend to make mallets quickly and use them hard (though my first one lasted about a year). By the time that one cracked into three pieces, the two faces were almost a half inch closer to each other than they'd started out. Setting holdfasts is hard on a wooden mallet, and I tend to have one near at hand when I'm working at the bench, so…

I may make a metal-banded mallet next time, but I would worry about abusing one of the pretty ones you made. I sure do appreciate the offer, though.


----------



## HokieKen

Hopefully you get a gem Grant!

Earl, ran out of time tonight. The unit looks to be in great shape. I'll try to set it up in the next day or two and make some square holes and see how I like it. I'll shoot some pics. Reviews indicate that it's a good machine but lots of stuff indicates that you need really good buts for really good results. And these things don't typically come with great bits…

My swap project may be done sooner than expected. Finish is curing nicely. I may get it out in time for someone to have some VA brews to enjoy next weekend


----------



## HokieKen

> Well my items are done sans polying them. Only got 3 done thanks to explosions and casting issues… If that didn t happen I would of gotten 2 more done… Maybe i ll send them at a later date when I return from Ireland.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I imagine 3 "whatevers" are good enough Rich. At least I hope so… that's 2 more than I made!


----------



## GrantA

I made one and bought one  gonna try to pull off one more made item but might not make it after today's shenanigans lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

I made two whatevers, but one is the prototype that'll end up being mine, and one will ship. Probably tomorrow. I was thinking of shipping it out today, but the finish doesn't feel completely cured yet this morning, so it gets to sit another day. I'll maybe put a coat of wax on the outside if I feel I have to fiddle with it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Grant, I got covered up yesterday. I'll try to get pics today.


----------



## GrantA

No sweat Jeff just pm me what you've got and what you want for em. I was planning to just go ahead and buy two of the good Japanese ones but anything will work to get started. I just hope it's in good shape when it gets here today, I've gotten gems through warehouse deals where just the original box was damaged so they repackaged and called it used but I've also gotten things with parts missing, wrong item altogether, etc.


----------



## HokieKen

This week's the week fellas! If you have concerns about shipping on time (by Friday) let me know ASAP!

Someone asked about packaging a while back. My method is to pack so the bottles can't possibly break. Then assume the bottles will get broken. I'll wrap each bottle individually in bubble wrap then put 2 bottles into a gallon ziplock bag. Then I'll put a heavy gauge trash bag in my box and package the 3 ziplocks with beer and my wooden gift so nothing can shift and nothing glass is immediately adjacent to any side of the box. I'll pack any empty space with rags or bubble wrap. Then I'll tie off the top of the trash bag and finally seal the box with packing tape across every seam and every corner. This way, it would take a helluva beatin' to break any of the bottles but, if one/some did get broken, the ziplocks and the trash bag should contain the liquids. I would be a friggin' mess for my recipient but at least the box would get there (hopefully).

As far as beer being cold, it ain't gonna make it unless you're overnighting it and use something like the ice pops Mike suggested. Which, those ice pops would make good, cheap packaging. On the other hand, that's more liquid in something that could rupture… I like what someone (Dave P I think…) suggested as far as letting the beer come to room temperature gradually. I didn't even put mine in the fridge after buying them. Like I said, they ain't gonna make it to your recipient cold in any case and the fewer heating/cooling cycles they go through, the better.

Finally, if you haven't already, re-read the OP concerning shipping methods. PM me or someone who was in the swap last year if you have questions as far as that goes.

Now y'all send me my beer! ;-))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> My method is to pack so the bottles can't possibly break.


Around here, most of the interesting beers seem to be coming in cans now. That makes packing easier, but "double bagged for your protection" is still the best plan. Bag, bubble-wrap, bag, box, and fill with packing peanuts or shop rags.

Don't forget to take a picture before shipping your item. I'm talking to you, DaveP.

And be sure to include a note to your recipient. You've got something to say about one of the beers or the item you built, or Kenny's cape so put it on paper so your recipient gets a chuckle. Glitter is apparently optional. Unless you're shipping to The Glitter Cowboy. ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I got lucky! The only damage (which is obviously why it was in the Amazon warehouse deal category) was the fan cover on top, something was either dropped on it or it was dropped, the fan (stamped steel) was slightly bent, I straightened it by hand and got the cover pushed back out, she purrs beautifully! Gib screws were still locked down, it has never been used. It looks like I can get a new fan cover for $20 so I'll go ahead and get one, I'll have $425 in it


----------



## jeffswildwood

Grant, here are the bits I mentioned. There is some corrosion on the shafts but the bits seem to be clean and sharp. Let me know if your interested. PM sent with (lack of) price ) Their yours if you want them.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow that's awesome Grant. Very nice of you Jeff. Geez!

Jeff, I'll take the mortiser chisels.

Grant, I'll trade you mortiser chisels for the Southbend.

Ok, sounds like we have everything straight now.


----------



## GrantA

Sounds great Dave -









Jeff as started in my pm I'm taken back by this, I'm not used to being on the receiving end but I can attest now what goes around comes around. Thank you sir and they will be put to good use!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Remembered to take a picture, and everything is all ready to ship tomorrow. Just have to haul it to work for some show & tell with the co-workers who helped with ideas.

Just realized, looking at the list of participants, we're all in the Central or Eastern time zones this time. And Duck's the only one west of the Mississippi. Huh!


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like there may be multiples of a couple siizes there Jeff? If there's a spare 3/8 or 1/2 inch, I wouldn't mind having it if Grant doesn't mind…


----------



## GrantA

For sure if there are any duplicates you can have em, let's make it easy on Jeff and I'll send em to you from me so he only has to mess with one box. Jeff would you like some pecan? I've got some that I haven't processed yet, hopefully this weekend and would happily send you some. Don't worry Kenny you can get some with the bits too  since we're a small group does anybody else want some while I'll be cutting up pieces?


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'll have to check Ken, then work it out with Grant. 


> Jeff as started in my pm I m taken back by this, I m not used to being on the receiving end but I can attest now what goes around comes around. Thank you sir and they will be put to good use!
> 
> - GrantA


Grant, I have been on the receiving end more then once. I'm just glad I can help out a fellow wood worker. ))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> For sure if there are any duplicates you can have em, let s make it easy on Jeff and I ll send em to you from me so he only has to mess with one box. Jeff would you like some pecan? I ve got some that I haven t processed yet, hopefully this weekend and would happily send you some. Don t worry Kenny you can get some with the bits too  since we re a small group does anybody else want some while I ll be cutting up pieces?
> 
> - GrantA


Sounds good! I've never used pecan before. I just spent three weeks (really) cleaning my shop. Might be worth getting it dirty again!


----------



## RichBolduc

> Sounds good! I ve never used pecan before. I just spent three weeks (really) cleaning my shop. Might be worth getting it dirty again!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You do have some flame elder begging to be played with I believe…...

Rich


----------



## sras

Even though I am not participating in the swap, I got this bottle as a prize this weekend. Thought you guys would like it…


----------



## sras

I'll save you guys the trouble of rotating your monitor


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Steve! Love it  I seem to recall you watching from the sidelines last year too. You're gonna have to jump on in one of these days!

Sounds good Grant and thanks. Jeff, just send them all to Grant. I'll grab the spares when I go down to pick my Southbend up.


----------



## duckmilk

> Just realized, looking at the list of participants, we re all in the Central or Eastern time zones this time. And Duck s the only one west of the Mississippi. Huh!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Great! I can send any beer made in TX then 
Lots of progress made here today with some time-consuming set backs. I hope to get it sent before friday, but no promises since the finish will have to dry first. Probably can't start the finish until Wednesday.
Too many things happened this last week (mostly horsey issues) and I fell behind my imagined schedule. I too would not like the beer to sit in a warehouse over the weeked.


----------



## GrantA

Honestly, and it's not my rodeo I know, I'd say if you're more than one transit day away from your recipient and can't ship early for Friday / Saturday delivery then wait to ship til Monday just to keep it from sitting. That's just my thought though


----------



## mikeacg

My sentiments as well which is why I mentioned it earlier. I know I won't be ready in time to ship early enough to get it there by Friday. Who's in charge of this circus? What do you think about pushing it a day Kenny?


----------



## GrantA

DAHMIT Kenny! I'm waiting on a reply, now we might have to work out a deal, look what's near me in Tallahassee…
https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/tls/d/tool-room-lathe/6675916583.html


----------



## duckmilk

I'll ship by UPS because I've had great luck with them. I'll see what progress I make tomorrow with the add-on, but I can have the beer shipped by Wednesday and maybe send the rest by Friday.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a nice lathe Grant. Basically what I have access to at work. WAY too big for my shop though. There was one near here awhile back for $150! It needed some repair of course but it was a great price. Stayed posted for a few weeks. I'm sure it was just due to size and weight.


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody that wants to wait until Monday to ship can. UNLESS you have Rich's name. He's leaving the country Friday so we don't want to take any chances with his not getting there by Thursday at the absolute latest.


----------



## HokieKen

> I ll ship by UPS because I ve had great luck with them. I ll see what progress I make tomorrow with the add-on, but I can have the beer shipped by Wednesday and maybe send the rest by Friday.
> 
> - duckmilk


Send it all at once Duck. No sense in paying two shipping bills. Hold it until Monday if you need to.


----------



## HokieKen

> DAHMIT Kenny! I m waiting on a reply, now we might have to work out a deal, look what s near me in Tallahassee…
> https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/tls/d/tool-room-lathe/6675916583.html
> 
> - GrantA


For the record though, I do want a shot at that SB if you upgrade!


----------



## sras

> That's awesome Steve! Love it  I seem to recall you watching from the sidelines last year too. You're gonna have to jump on in one of these days!
> 
> - HokieKen


 I keep thinking "Next year I can do this", but things have to slow down a bit.


----------



## mikeacg

Thanks Kenny! I'll ship your new scratch awl this week and my swap stuff on Monday!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm still planning to swing by the UPS Store after work today. When can we reveal? Are we there yet?


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm picking up the beers after work…. package will get sent out Wednesday or Thursday for me.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I still plan to ship this week as well. Provided my cure is finished, I'll get it sent Thursday morning.



> I'm still planning to swing by the UPS Store after work today. When can we reveal? Are we there yet?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


If everyone ships by Monday at the latest and there are no shipping SNAFUs, we may get it done a day early.

Just a reminder, everyone take pics of the package they send in case your recipient doesn't reveal on time, we'll ask you to reveal your own. Also, everyone take pics of the beers you recieve for reveals so you don't forget before you drink them all ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Sounds good! I ve never used pecan before. I just spent three weeks (really) cleaning my shop. Might be worth getting it dirty again!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> You do have some flame elder begging to be played with I believe…...
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I sure do, Waiting to jump in on that too! )


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just a reminder, everyone take pics of the package they send in case your recipient doesn't reveal on time, we'll ask you to reveal your own. Also, everyone take pics of the beers you receive for reveals so you don't forget *how to work a camera after* you drink them all ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Sorry Ken, I couldn't resist!


----------



## duckmilk

One other thing that was discussed in last year's swap that I should bring up. When you ship your package you will be asked what is in it. If you tell them beer, the recipient will be required to show a photo ID to prove his age. If the recipient is not home at that time, the package will not be left.
I would suggest you tell them it is peach preserves, homemade apple sauce or something similar.


----------



## GrantA

Duck I'm pretty sure if you tell them beer they won't accept it bud. I never get asked, just depends where you take it I suppose


----------



## HokieKen

That's entirely possible Jeff ;-))

Once you guys ship by your chosen method, let me know. You can PM, e-mail or just post it here. I don't need tracking #s or anything. Just want to be sure that I know how we're doing for on-time shipping. Which, like I said yesterday, we'll stretch the deadline until Monday for those who are worried about beer sitting in a warehouse over the weekend. UNLESS you're shipping to Rich. His beer will just have to sit in the warehouse if necessary ;-) We need to be sure it makes it to him before he leaves the country though!

FWIW, I did have communication with Huckleberry via e-mail. He has his recipient information and is on track for on-time shipping.


----------



## HokieKen

> For sure if there are any duplicates you can have em, let s make it easy on Jeff and I ll send em to you from me so he only has to mess with one box. Jeff would you like some pecan? I ve got some that I haven t processed yet, hopefully this weekend and would happily send you some. Don t worry Kenny you can get some with the bits too  since we re a small group does anybody else want some while I ll be cutting up pieces?
> 
> - GrantA


I'll definitely take a little Grant ) Glad to return some as well. Got some spalted Maple and some Pear that makes some nice turning stock. I still have to figure out a time to get down Jeff's way. I think we both have full logs set aside for one another…


----------



## HokieKen

> DAHMIT Kenny! I m waiting on a reply, now we might have to work out a deal, look what s near me in Tallahassee…
> https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/tls/d/tool-room-lathe/6675916583.html
> 
> - GrantA


If that one doesn't work out for ya Grant, maybe this one is big enough?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I ll definitely take a little Grant ) Glad to return some as well. Got some spalted Maple and some Pear that makes some nice turning stock. I still have to figure out a time to get down Jeff s way. I think we both have full logs set aside for one another…
> 
> - HokieKen


Indeed we do. One is still standing!


----------



## HokieKen

Yep! We'll get 'er down ;-)

I picked up the last couple of brews going out to my recipient today. I'll just say in advance… You Are Welcome! ;-0 In all seriousness it's a great lineup of all local beers and all different and all of the types my guy requested.


----------



## GrantA

I thought Jeff was out west In AZ or something, not sure where I got that from. I see he's in VA though still pretty far from me, if yall are ever down in South GA or North FL let me know!


----------



## HokieKen

I won't be able to let you know. You won't be home and your South Bend will be heading north… ;-)

Jeff is just a couple hours SW of me. He actually came up about a year ago and we did the beer swap in person and I gave him a crash course in turning 

Same goes for any of you guys that end up in my neck of the woods. I have spare beds and I'm always good for some steaks or burgers on the grill and a few brews!


----------



## jeffswildwood

That's true Grant. I live up in the mountains of Southwest Virginia. Just south of the southernmost tip of West Virginia. Only a 15 minuet drive away. A little town called Tazewell. I actually live in North Tazewell.

If anyone is ever in a swap and your recipient is close enough to drive, it's awesome to hand deliver. Just to visit and see the look on their face when they get their swap item. ))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Heck, I rode down to the NE corner of Georgia a few years back for the heck of it (went to visit the Foxfire Museum). Next summer's road trip is probably up to Maine and a pilgrimage to Lie-Nielsen, but maybe the year after that, I'll have to come to Virginia. Only states in the lower 48 I haven't driven to are LA, VA, WV, MD, DE and NJ. Maybe knock four or five of those off in one trip.

Shipped today. Someone's got some beer coming from MN. And a hunk of wood. Should arrive on Friday.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck I m pretty sure if you tell them beer they won t accept it bud. I never get asked, just depends where you take it I suppose
> 
> - GrantA


Actually, I think UPS doesn't care, but they always want to know if something breakable is in the package. So, I tell them it is breakable and make something up about the contents.

Jeff, I don't think my recipient is close enough to drive it in the same time UPS would get there  BTW, I did get to visit with Putty today. He helped me out a little (again) and we swapped some items. I gave him a couple of branches of locust which may or may not be useful. I also shared with him a couple of beers I picked up for the swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave's the first to launch ;-) Who's next? Mine should be going out tomorrow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Heck, I rode down to the NE corner of Georgia a few years back for the heck of it (went to visit the Foxfire Museum). Next summer s road trip is probably up to Maine and a pilgrimage to Lie-Nielsen, but maybe the year after that, I'll have to come to Virginia. Only states in the lower 48 I haven't driven to are LA, *VA, WV*, MD, DE and NJ. Maybe knock four or five of those off in one trip.
> 
> Shipped today. Someone's got some beer coming from MN. And a hunk of wood. Should arrive on Friday.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave when you do you are welcome here. I even have a spare room!


----------



## RichBolduc

I have the beer… and the boxes…..Just need to get some bubble wrap or something and I can ship.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Dang it's Wed already?!? I'll get mine out today


----------



## duckmilk

I have the beer ready, the shipping container and the second coat of finish drying.


----------



## GrantA

Mine's going out Monday, sorry yall I didn't want to have it sit all weekend!

I'm about to put some salmon caught on my AK trip onto the green egg. Tonight's brew is a strong helles dopplebock from Louisiana


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser!









Leaving in the morning!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Will your recipient be surprised to get a trash bag full of wood shavings, Kenny? Way to clean up the bench!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave when you do you are welcome here. I even have a spare room!


Appreciate that, Jeff. I try not to plan too far ahead, but my sweetie and I try to get one big trip in each year, and getting out your way is on our list of future trips. Probably head down to Memphis from here, then across to Georgia, then wind through the mountains until it's time to aim back at home.


----------



## HokieKen

> Will your recipient be surprised to get a trash bag full of wood shavings, Kenny? Way to clean up the bench!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


The rules don't say anything about the project being "assembled". There's enough shavings for a tote or opener or something ;-)

And if you do come through VA, it's probably best if you do stay with Jeff. I don't have any Zima ;-))


----------



## mikeacg

Can you give me a shipping number for my package Kenny?


----------



## HokieKen

Not until you ship it Mike! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mike, at least Kenny didn't tell you that your shipping number is number two. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Hopefully Kenny put some empties in with the dust and shavings so his "lucky" recipient can take them down to the local Come-and-Go and get a the nickel a bottle deposit.

I didn't know they still made Zima. Wonder how Kenny knows??

Looks like the mallet I sent Ken made a new friend. Are the items on the left side of the picture a teaser for the layout swap?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I didn't know they still made Zima. Wonder how Kenny knows??


Probably I mentioned that they had revived it last year in the previous beer swap. I like the stuff the same way I like lawnmower beer.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thought I would show you what I have been up to. I haven't touched a wood work tool in four weeks. I really needed a break. Three weeks of that I cleaned the shop. I took a week trip to Detroit. Wife has family there. My hot peppers came in so I made these.










This is my "Angry apple butter". Made with 1 ghost, 1 scotch bonnet, 4 jalapenos, 2 Serrano and 2 hot cherry peppers.










This is my "blazin' apple jelly". Made with 1 orange ghost, 2 yellow scotch bonnets, 4 red chilies, 2 thai and 4 hot cherry. Both are some hot stuff. Next comes the hot pepper relish.


----------



## RichBolduc

> Thought I would show you what I have been up to. I haven t touched a wood work tool in four weeks. I really needed a break. Three weeks of that I cleaned the shop. I took a week trip to Detroit. Wife has family there. My hot peppers came in so I made these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "Angry apple butter". Made with 1 ghost, 1 scotch bonnet, 4 jalapenos, 2 Serrano and 2 hot cherry peppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "blazin apple jelly". Made with 1 orange ghost, 2 yellow scotch bonnets, 4 red chilies, 2 thai and 4 hot cherry. Both are some hot stuff. Next comes the hot pepper relish.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Those sound delicious!!!!

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

> I didn't know they still made Zima. Wonder how Kenny knows??
> 
> Probably I mentioned that they had revived it last year in the previous beer swap. I like the stuff the same way I like lawnmower beer.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Best part about Zima was putting it in Sprite bottles and taking it to high school since it looked and smelled like Sprite….

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Best part about Zima was putting it in Sprite bottles and taking it to high school since it looked and smelled like Sprite….
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


...and tasted like Sprite and gave you the same buzz as Sprite ;-)



> ...
> Looks like the mallet I sent Ken made a new friend. Are the items on the left side of the picture a teaser for the layout swap?
> 
> - EarlS


That one's the muscle to make sure the one you sent stays pretty ;-)









I was noticing last night I have too many mallets in residence on my bench…









Time to make a rack to hold them!

And those are indeed layout tools on the left:


















But nope, I won't be making any of those for the swap ;-) If you look at mine:









Then look at the ones I made for the last layout swap:


You'll see there's a definite resemblance ;-) I was so happy with the ones I made for the swap that I replicated them for myself. So nope, can't make them for this swap since that wouldn't exactly be stretching my skill set having already made 2 sets ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

My package shipped this morning. Apologies to my recipient but, it looks as is if may sit in a warehouse over the weekend :-( I expected it would make it to it's destination for a Saturday delivery but just noticed the receipt said Monday. My FRB packages almost always make it in 2 days though if I ship before 10 am. So, hopefully they'll beat their expected delivery date.


----------



## RichBolduc

> ...
> 
> Best part about Zima was putting it in Sprite bottles and taking it to high school since it looked and smelled like Sprite….
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> ...and tasted like Sprite and gave you the same buzz as Sprite ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


hey… When you're 16 you drink want you can get your hands on!!! And this stuff was free!!

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Thought I would show you what I have been up to. I haven t touched a wood work tool in four weeks. I really needed a break. Three weeks of that I cleaned the shop. I took a week trip to Detroit. Wife has family there. My hot peppers came in so I made these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "Angry apple butter". Made with 1 ghost, 1 scotch bonnet, 4 jalapenos, 2 Serrano and 2 hot cherry peppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "blazin apple jelly". Made with 1 orange ghost, 2 yellow scotch bonnets, 4 red chilies, 2 thai and 4 hot cherry. Both are some hot stuff. Next comes the hot pepper relish.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


then next comes very hot pepper rear end LMAO :<))


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I think I'm going to have to steal your layout tool storage block idea. It beats having everything laying on the bench, getting pushed around until I can't find anything or it winds up on the floor behind the table.

Mechanical pencils all go in the little pocket on the leather apron I wear to keep my clothes somewhat cleaner. The hole in the bottom corner of the pocket makes for a little more of a challenge to keep them from falling out.

The recessed area for everything else will have to wait until I get around to building an actual bench rather than a table.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> The recessed area for everything else will have to wait until I get around to building an actual bench rather than a table.
> 
> - EarlS


I hemmed and hawed and agonized over whether to include tool wells (among many other things) in my bench or not. Hands-down the right way to go. My fear was that I would loose too much working surface and that they would just collect everything under the sun. Well, the first fear hasn't been an issue at all for me. The second will occur on any flat surface in my shop so it might as well keep stuff out of the way 

As far as stealing my storage block idea… I don't know if you can pull off that build or not. I spent many hours in the design and execution of that highly complex piece of shop equipment. Just fair warning ;-P


----------



## RichBolduc

Shipping tomorrow!!!! I may have gone overboard again…. I'm awful at deciding on one thing… 










Rich


----------



## duckmilk

The finish on my bonus item came out very well. The 2 prototypes were finished at the same time, but didn't turn out well. I sanded those 2 down today and learned the finish wasn't fully cured, so I'll wait until tomorrow morning or afternoon to ship. Need to pack the beer now.

BTW, if I ship UPS tomorrow, it will probably be in transit over the weekend about the same amount of time as if I shipped on Monday, right or wrong? After all, mine has to travel farther.

Edit: I have pictures, do all of you?


----------



## RichBolduc

I have more pictures of the construction and failures than I can post at once…lol….

What I did forget was a picture of the beers…

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

I have pictures of the "item" but not of the beers. Oops.


----------



## GrantA

Rich you should really consider sending via ups or FedEx, it'll be cheaper and from the research I've done note likely to make it. Any of you others using the postal service?

This may be too late but any of yall sending glass, if you have pvc scraps in the 2-4" range they should be useful for packing


----------



## jeffswildwood

Did your package arrive Grant?  PVC sleeves for the bottles. Thats a good idea!


----------



## duckmilk

I have had nothing but good luck with UPS, knock on wood. I used a 6 bottle wine shipper with *LOTS* of paper.

Just gave a touch to the bonus item, hmmm, I'll see what it's like tomorrow. I don't want it getting stuck to paper.


----------



## GrantA

Hey Jeff the chisels came today! I planned on soaking them in my bucket of evaporust but after opening this evening I'm not sure they're even that bad, I'll definitely be able to test them out this weekend though!

I've gotta brag on RXBAR though - if you haven't tried em you should. I ordered from them through a Facebook ad a few weeks ago, it was like $20 shipped for an assorted 12-pack plus a couple samples. I got a shipping notification email yesterday but haven't ordered anything else, I got excited that one of yall worked there lol. Got home today and had 2 whole 12-packs of new-to-market kids bars on the porch free of charge to try. Heads up though they're extremely chewy, have some water handy.


----------



## HokieKen

I use USPS always unless I'm shipping something too big. Maybe I should knock on wood but I've never had a single package damaged to the point it ruined whatever was inside and never had a package lost either coming or going. Unless it's something either really big or really heavy, USPS gets the nod.

As far as concerns about beer sitting in a warehouse, it's no hotter in there than it is in a truck and it's no hotter than it was in the distributor's warehouse before it got to the store in most cases. Waiting until Monday is fine if you guys want. But I don't think there's likely to be any discernable difference in the taste and condition of the beer. Just my $.02!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I used to use USPS for everything, but I've got a horrible mailman now, so I go with UPS more often. It's more expensive than a flat rate box, but I don't have to worry about a mailman trying to jam a box into the mailbox the wrong direction or folding a flat in half so he can jam it into the mailbox instead of putting it in the door, or any of the other ways my mail has been mangled over the past couple years. Or delivered to a place a mile away from me. Ugh.

Beer swap, I always use UPS, even though it costs more.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Shipping tomorrow!!!! I may have gone overboard again…. I m awful at deciding on one thing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I see Rich went above and beyond again LOL :<))


----------



## RichBolduc

Technically only 2 of those boxes are for the swap… One of the larges is a chunk of pecan for Kenny.
Still going to look for a bonus item in Ireland too

Rich



> Shipping tomorrow!!!! I may have gone overboard again…. I m awful at deciding on one thing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I see Rich went above and beyond again LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## EarlS

Rich - maybe you can find some of that prehistoric wood that they recover out of the bogs in Ireland and Scotland.


----------



## RichBolduc

I am hoping to find some bog oak.

Rich



> Rich - maybe you can find some of that prehistoric wood that they recover out of the bogs in Ireland and Scotland.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

OOOH bog Oak would be awesome  Rich, I hate to see you having to ship that much for a swap. But, I appreciate the Pecan and I'll get a box sent your way after you're back in the country. I'm sure your recipient is gonna love the other 2 boxes as well!


----------



## duckmilk

Heading to the UPS store now.


----------



## RichBolduc

Shipped with Monday delivery


----------



## duckmilk

Shipped with Wednesday delivery. I'm thinking that the trucks had already picked up, so possibly, the package will sit in the UPS store until Monday, which means it will be airconditioned all weekend.
Shipping cost more than the beer, but so what. Also it was a 54 mile round trip, we live in the far reaches of society 
The girl asked me what was in the package, I said glass with liquids. She asked if any of the liquids were flammable and I said no.


----------



## duckmilk

Also, if my sender shipped USPS, I will have to go to the PO to pick it up. Our mailbox is out on the road 1/4 mile away from the house. They will not bring it to us.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I sure wish my bottle-conditioned German wheat beers that have 8.2% ABV and only come in 19.476 oz plastic cans would hurry up and get here!


----------



## HokieKen

> I sure wish my bottle-conditioned German wheat beers that have 8.2% ABV and only come in 19.476 oz plastic cans would hurry up and get here!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


AKA Schlitz


----------



## DavePolaschek

> AKA Schlitz


Nah, Schlitz Malt was only 5.9% ABV, Not 8.2.


----------



## RichBolduc

I sent my recipient a case of o'dules

Rich


> AKA Schlitz
> 
> Nah, Schlitz Malt was only 5.9% ABV, Not 8.2.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## PoppaBax

I got my package sent out today. I wanted to get it shipped yesterday, but life got in the way.


----------



## HokieKen

I figured I was gonna hate this but it's a new flavor from my favorite brewery so I had to try it anyway. It's actually pretty good )


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha down poppabax. Thanks!


----------



## HokieKen

So ship date approaches and y'all go silent? I guess the pressure is keeping you all in the shop ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thought we were going to see a couple arrive yesterday. Huh!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I managed to build a post for my post drill today and get that mounted up. Also built a base for my bandsaw so it won't have to sit in a puddle of melted snow from the truck this winter. Long day with too much heavy lifting. I'd have a beer, but they don't sit well with Advil.


----------



## DavePolaschek

My "new" post drill:










Dewpoint is going to be near 70 all day today. Really enjoying the fact that my mini-split can serve as a dehumidifier.


----------



## GrantA

Awesome Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Dave! Dewpoint here is about the same. Pretty nasty but it's only 82 degrees so it could be worse…


----------



## PoppaBax

I got my delivery yesterday! I'm not sure what the protocol is though. Am I allowed to say who sent to me?

I will say that I have sampled some of the beer, and it was fantastic! I was also blown away by what I received. Even the note with my package had me in awe.

Definitely a great experience for my first swap!!


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats on the package Poppa! Keep your sender identity secret until reveal day which will be Friday, possibility Thursday if everyone recieves by then. PLEASE everyone be sure to post pics of what you recieved in your package INCLUDING BEER on reveal day. You can tell us who sent it and how much you love them at that time ;-))


----------



## RichBolduc

I found a beer that's tolerable… Not sure I would drink it often… But this place is like 3 miles from the house… And my recipient got beer from here I believe… Had a bacon cheeseburger with fried egg on it that was awesome… Wife declared this her new favorite place

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Love fried egg on a burger )


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm going to have to reveal early since I won't be here Friday.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

The humpty burger! Love a fried egg (over easy, please) on a burger. Yum! I am Dave, devourer of the unborn!


----------



## HokieKen

I like em over well on the burger. Otherwise it's too messy ;-)

Rich, hopefully we'll be able to reveal on Thursday but regardless, post yours before you leave!


----------



## RichBolduc

I just checked tracking… all 3 of my packages are at the recipients local post office and still on track for tomorrow… I hope nothing broke on the way.

Rich


----------



## duckmilk

Blueberry sour ale? Sounds like a contradiction of terms.



> So ship date approaches and y'all go silent? I guess the pressure is keeping you all in the shop ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I was in the shop all afternoon, also where my office is located. No woodworking though, just hours of keeping my education requirements updated so I can keep my license.

Nice post drill! I would like to see one in action. Who is the manufacturer Dave?


----------



## duckmilk

I just saw your blog on the drill press Dave. I'm very curious about them and pretty interested in contacting that guy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Shipping would likely be a killer, Duck. They weigh a lot. But if you want to vacation in Minnesota, I'll buy you a beer!

I'll look up the manufacturer tomorrow morning.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife has family in MN. It's likely it could make its way here cheaper.


----------



## GrantA

I can help out any of you guys with freight too, friends don't let friends overpay. My primary job is moving freight all around the world, I do a lot of domestic LTL and have excellent pricing available.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'll look up the manufacturer tomorrow morning.


No manufacturer name visible when I looked this morning. It's a No. 816 if that means anything.


----------



## HokieKen

> I'll look up the manufacturer tomorrow morning.
> 
> No manufacturer name visible when I looked this morning. It's a No. 816 if that means anything.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 This one maybe Dave?

My package has been delivered to someone's house ) Hopefully everything is in one piece :-/


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet!!! You guys need to wrap this up so I can see some fun bonus items in reveal time. Potentially Thursday if I'm reading things right?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> This one maybe Dave?


Yeah, that looks pretty similar, Kenny. But I'm no expert.


----------



## HokieKen

3 names with no "S". Assume you guys are shipping today? Let me know!


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

Package shipped and package received (everything was shipshape!)

Life is good!

Mike


----------



## GrantA

Mine's gone! Sorry to my recipient but I really didn't want it sitting over the weekend, I know two of the beers I included have never been in a hot warehouse because they came straight from the brewery


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet! So everyone should have launched now ) Who knows about Huckleberry…. He did say last week via e-mail that he was on track for the Friday ship date so we'll assume he held up on that. PoppaBax and Mike have recieved. Anyone else get theirs yet? Let me know so I can keep track in the OP and so we can reveal as soon as everyone gets their goodies )


----------



## RichBolduc

Someone has packages on their porch

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

When I was a kid, I used to fart into a ziplock bag. Then I would pop it in my brother or sister's face. I used to think it was hilarious. Okay…. I STILL think it's hilarious  Is that the kind of "gas packages" you're referring to Rich?

Edit: LOL he fixed it while I was typing…


----------



## RichBolduc

Open that box of "pecan" and find out… 

Rich



> When I was a kid, I used to fart into a ziplock bag. Then I would pop it in my brother or sister s face. I used to think it was hilarious. Okay…. I STILL think it s hilarious  Is that the kind of "gas packages" you re referring to Rich?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## GrantA

> Open that box of "pecan" and find out…
> 
> - RichBolduc


----------



## KelleyCrafts

This place has gone down the pipes. I mean it really stinks. The whole thing has me fuming.


----------



## RichBolduc

what can he doesn't know is that 20lb box of quote pecan quote is actually 20 lb of glitter

Rich


> Open that box of "pecan" and find out…
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

I think rich is struggling with voice to text


----------



## HokieKen

You guys are my people… ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

That I am….that I am…

Rich


> I think rich is struggling with voice to text
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## DavePolaschek

> This place has gone down the pipes. I mean it really stinks. The whole thing has me fuming.


You're fuming some oak? I've heard the ammonia fumes can make a guy's eyes water something fierce!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Fart in a zip lock. Still laughing. At work we would fart in the Sgt.'s chair and slowly raise up as it came out. Then wait for him/her to sit in it. And its back!


----------



## PoppaBax

My recipient should be getting theirs by Wednesday.


----------



## duckmilk

My sent package is in transit, scheduled for delivery by end of day Wednesday.

End of day leaves a lot of options open.

I try to not fart anymore. At my age it may not be all gas.


----------



## EarlS

I'm going to have to stop reading this thread. It hurts when I laugh so hard…...

BTW - I think "Dutch Oven" should be the phrase of the day. Now where are those Depends?


----------



## DavePolaschek

So everyone's shipped but Huckleberry, who we haven't heard from? And it looks like maybe we get to reveal on Wednesday or Thursday? Kenny, you camped out with your cape yet?


----------



## GrantA

Mine has an ETA of Thursday so that'll be the earliest. Sorry!


----------



## robscastle

I got a six pack ready but when I tested the tops in case they leaked next thing I found was they were all empty.

It all sounds like a lot of fun, ... pity I am so far away.


----------



## HokieKen

I recieved mine today. I win!!!


----------



## duckmilk

> I got a six pack ready but when I tested the tops in case they leaked next thing I found was they were all empty.
> 
> It all sounds like a lot of fun, ... pity I am so far away.
> 
> - robscastle


 Tested the tops? How? Did you drink them first? ;-)
Sorry you are so far away, yes, shipping would be awful. I'd love to taste some Aussie beer.


----------



## robscastle

duckmilk: No I didn't drink them all… hic …do you think I have no self control.


----------



## GrantA

In case anybody is getting anxious waiting on their box 









Kenny already got his but apparently this bag deal is a real thing since I got this off a Google search haha


----------



## mikeacg

So what you are saying Grant, is that if you see a box from Kenny on your porch, be sure to open it outside? I wonder if that will affect the taste of his beers?


----------



## GrantA

I hope he doesn't have access to a canning machine!


----------



## RichBolduc

> I hope he doesn t have access to a canning machine!
> 
> - GrantA


He apparently sells on Amazon…

https://www.amazon.com/Farts-Can-Chronicle-Books-LLC/dp/0811875350

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> I hope he doesn t have access to a canning machine!
> 
> - GrantA


Well I'm online searching for one now!!! You're a friggin' genius


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Sorry you are so far away, yes, shipping would be awful. I d love to taste some Aussie beer.
> 
> - duckmilk


During my Navy years we visited Perth/Fremantle. I got to sample many Australian beers and remember they were awesome. The one I remember most was Emu export.


----------



## RichBolduc

Big Storm Brewing near me has a canning machine in the bar…. You can order something from tap and they'll can it for you right then and label the date on it and everything..

Rich



> I hope he doesn t have access to a canning machine!
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Well I'm online searching for one now!!! You're a friggin' genius
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Well I'm online searching for one now!!! You're a friggin' genius


Huh! And yet you stayed out of the box swap, which would have been a perfect opportunity for you to add a "bonus" to the box? You're weird, man. ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Rich i refrained from telling him they're at the bar at a lot of breweries, now we'll have to chip in for bail money when he gets arrested


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, first the brilliant idea and now you dude's are gonna pay the bail too?? .


----------



## HokieKen

> Well I'm online searching for one now!!! You're a friggin' genius
> 
> Huh! And yet you stayed out of the box swap, which would have been a perfect opportunity for you to add a "bonus" to the box? You're weird, man. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Another genius idea! No time to mourn lost opportunities though…


----------



## RichBolduc

Mark me with an R

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

And I think we used the same kit for one of the items…lol. Bonus item fits with our decor pretty well and I think I know where it will go already pending the wife's approval

The beers from a couple of towns away from my home town too.

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

I'm showing a Thursday delivery on my package so I won't be the one holding it up! Can't wait for the reveals! I'm sure getting thirsty…


----------



## GrantA

Remember put rock salt in your ice to get them cold fast!


----------



## HokieKen

Good deal, Rich got his ) I was kinda sweating that one just because I know he's leaving the country. I knew it had shipped in plenty of time but, ya never know…

The rest of you dudes let me know when you get yours so I can keep the list up to date. We have at least 2 packages with a scheduled delivery of Thursday. So, we'll go ahead and hold reveals until Friday as scheduled. Except Rich, he can whet our appetites on Thursday before he takes off for Ireland


----------



## EarlS

Sadly, I will be drinking root beer when I sit down to drool over the big reveal rather than the real thing due to all of the meds I got yesterday.

Sorry Kenny - I didn't get any of the really good stuff though, just antibiotics and infection stuff, but they all say "Do not drink alcohol while taking this medication". I guess that means I shouldn't use alcohol to wash it down?


----------



## robscastle

This will make you thirsty and bring back fond memories, ...and still going strong


----------



## EarlS

Which begs the question - is there anything that someone hasn't tried to use to make beer?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> This will make you thirsty and bring back fond memories, ...and still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


Good stuff. My time there was great, all five days. Had many adventures including a trip to Yanchip. REALLY liked the beer!


----------



## duckmilk

Nothing delivered here today, nor a note in the mailbox.



> Big Storm Brewing near me has a canning machine in the bar…. You can order something from tap and they ll can it for you right then and label the date on it and everything..
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


The distillery I work at has been canning vodka pre-mixed drinks using different flavors of vodka. I heard yesterday that the sales orders from several states are going over the top. They now have plans to buy and install their own canning machines instead of the portable one they have been using. They have only been doing this for a couple of months and are already backed up on orders.



> duckmilk: No I didn t drink them all… hic …do you think I have no self control.
> 
> - robscastle


Right, I believe you … no really, I honestly do … why would I doubt you?


----------



## HokieKen

Hey Grant! Guess what I found to use the 15% coupon for on ebay…


----------



## GrantA

Sweet! Did you get that Kenny?


----------



## HokieKen

I bought it. It was local pickup and about 5 hours away in Baltimore so i still have to go pick it up one day this weekend. )


----------



## GrantA

Awesome!! Just in time for the layout tool swap too! 
What kind is it? I feel ashamed to ask like I should recognize but I have no clue. I have a friend with a Logan that looks similar.


----------



## HokieKen

> Awesome!! Just in time for the layout tool swap too!
> What kind is it? I feel ashamed to ask like I should recognize but I have no clue. I have a friend with a Logan that looks similar.
> 
> - GrantA


I'll give you a hint…









;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

One mean looking lathe Ken, Nice score!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Jeff. I'm pretty excited to get this old gal home )


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - So you bought your entry for the layout swap - no problem. Since I know you will have my name (I might have to "encourage" Dave to make it happen) I hope you plan to deliver that to my house since I doubt even you you can get that in the flat rate box. Man you really went all the way. I'll spring for a couple beers if you help me unload it and set it up.

Nice Score!!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very cool Kenny!!!! Don't get shot in Baltimore. Seriously awesome man!


----------



## GrantA

bwahahaha Dave said don't get shot :-\
at least be ready to return fire

Nice score though! Any tooling with it? Is that a 3-jaw chuck? Keep your eyes open for a deal on a D1-4 scroll chuck for me please! I have a 4-jaw (independent) but would like the speed of a scroll chuck for some jobs


----------



## HokieKen

Dave's got a point! I ain't goin' unarmed, that's for sure ;-)

Earl, sorry, you can't turn corn cobs on this lathe… ;-)

Grant, comes with everything pictured:









Edit: There is also the 3-jaw chuck and the Jacobs chuck which are on the machine but not in this pic…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

just a bit long winded but aa great story to read :<))

South Bend Lathe History
Before the Web, before satellites, before fiber optics, hypertext, and modems, telegraphs linked the world. One cable address known to many at that time was "Twins." If you wired this address, you would reach John and Miles O'Brien, founders of South Bend Lathe Works. The brothers were identical twins who looked so much alike, even their close friends could not tell them apart, despite that one had lost three fingers in an accident. 
How Miles lost his fingers is not known. Perhaps he lost them while running one of the lathes the brothers designed, built and tested in the one-room shop they established in 1906 as The South Bend Machine Tool Company. This endeavor was the culmination of 20 years of tool-and-die experience. They were born in Cork County, Ireland in 1868, and were raised by their father after their mother died in childbirth. The family immigrated to Connecticut in the 1870's where John and Miles attended public and parochial schools. At the age of 15, they found jobs at the Stanley Works plant in New England where they began learning their trade. Miles worked for a time under the tutelage of Thomas Edison, until the inventor told the brothers to round out their machine shop experience with engineering courses. They attended Purdue University in West Lafayette, Indiana, then worked at various jobs around the state. At one time, John was hired as a superintendent in a bicycle plant, but it wasn't until a year later the owner discovered Miles actually filled the job, because John already worked in Elkhart, Indiana. 
At the age of 35, the brothers decided to set up their own shop, and build a lathe they had been designing since before Miles' days at the Edison Phonograph Company. They rented a one-room shop filled with equipment for $65 a month at the corner of West Washington and Johnson Streets in South Bend, Indiana. At one point, they built an engine used for blowing out boiler tubes for their landlord. When he asked them to make more, they declined. They wanted to concentrate solely on lathes, the most fundamental of machine tools. As a result, the O'Brien's were invited to find another shop in which to make their lathes. So in 1908, they moved into a rented portion of the former Singer Sewing Machine plant on E. Madison Street in South Bend, and became South Bend Lathe Works, to more accurately reflect their product. By 1919, South Bend Lathe Works manufactured 44 sizes of one style of lathe, and by 1930, built 47 percent of the engine lathes in the United States during 1929 and 1930, according to a news report published in 1931, which cited a study by the U.S. Commerce department. 
In the quarter century since its founding, South Bend Lathe Works became the largest exclusive manufacturer of metalworking precision lathes in the world, with customers in over 88 countries. The machines were used in every type of industry, in schools, home workshops and large manufacturers from Bermuda to Mali, Indochina, and Siberia. South Bend lathes were chosen by engineers and scientists who accompanied Admiral Richard Byrd on his two expeditions into Antarctica. They were used where the finest accuracy was required, "including airplane and radio equipment," according to the South Bend Tribune in 1936. Miles died that year, ending a life-long partnership. Part of their success was their willingness to work as equals. Both had the title "President" on their business cards. One would serve as president, and one as secretary-treasurer, and every two years, they exchanged duties. 
Much of their success was due also to their focus on training skilled machinists. John O'Brien wrote "How to Run a Lathe," which sold millions of copies all over the world, as well as manuals on setting up and maintaining lathes. At least 75 percent of the schools and colleges in the United States were using South Bend lathes in their engineering, vocational, and technical departments, according to an early South Bend paper, The New-Times. They also developed and marketed an affordable 9-inch precision lathe for the home workshop, capable of the same accuracy as machines used in industry. Thirty years after two men set out to build one lathe, 475 men and women were employed manufacturing about 100 different styles of lathes ranging in size from nine- to 16-inch swing and bed lengths from two to 14 feet, and 40 different attachments for them. During the World War II years, South Bend Lathe Works not only received government contracts to build lathes, but a Bureau of Ordnance flag, and the prestigious "E" pennant, the highest award bestowed on a manufacturing organization by the U.S. Navy for outstanding performance on navy contracts. The year following the war's end, John O'Brien died. 
Changes continued after the war. In 1959 American Steel, later known as Amsted Industries, of Chicago, Illinois, bought South Bend Lathe Works with its workforce of 360. In the following years, the product line was expanded, and included drilling and tapping machines, and mechanical presses. The company also moved into the old Studebaker plant on Sample Street in South Bend in 1965. Amsted almost closed the plant in 1975, but its 500 employees and city officials applied for an Employee Stock Ownership Plan grant, and made it the largest employee-owned plant in the U.S. The next year, Time magazine reported a financial turn-around for South Bend Lathe Works in an article about Employee Ownership Stock Plans. The article said the boost in productivity was due to economic recovery in the U.S., but that South Bend Lathe might not exist at all, were it not for the ESOP. After several ownership changes, the company is "home" and the desire to succeed has never been greater! 
Our product line includes the legendary 10K and Heavy 10 lathes as well as a broad range of sizes of other lathes that cover all size users up to the heavy industrial machine shops. Our selection of absolute top quality machines will satisfy the most discerning owner.
The O'Brien brothers would be proud of today's South Bend Lathe Co.

GRATZ KENNY ON YOUR NEW BABY :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Tony! I've read that history somewhere but I don't recall where…


----------



## GrantA

Thanks for sharing Tony, that's a good read


----------



## Lazyman

Hey Kenny, SB has all pre-2009 parts at 40% off if you need to replace or fix anything. Not sure if that is a good deal or not but worth a look.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Nathan. But after the cash I dropped on the lathe, if something is broken or missing, I'll probably have to decide between buying parts or staying married…. And I hate cleaning toilets. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

BTW, Nathan, this is the second beer swap you've missed. Just sayin' ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man I see I'ver been missing out on the fun and some nice brew chat. I've been busy trying to sew up a lot of things around the house here. Some has been fun and woodworking related and some not so much :O

One diversion from the grind was a visit yesterday from a neighbor I met over the weekend. Dale owns EH Schwab, a metal turning business. He stopped by to drag me away from some drudgery to visit his operation a couple of miles away. It's turning, but of a different variety. They form metal on large lathes, but the process is more like forming clay pots on a potter's wheel than it is shaping wood on a lathe. They produce some pretty amazing components - from lighting and decorative objects to casings for military use. The work taking place there is really impressive.

Well I'm looking forward to seeing the reveals and all the libations exchanged. Oh and to getting back to more fun woodworking pursuits.


----------



## Lazyman

Yep, went back and forth about signing up but in the end, timing just wasn't right because of a couple of trips though that didn't stop me from bringing home some local beers while in New Mexico last week. NM has some good craft beers.

This one from last night was especially good, though the 16 oz size is not conducive to drinking with a meal…food gets in the way. 









I love hoppy beers. The hops in this one reaches up and hits you before you even take a sip.


----------



## HokieKen

Good to see ya Bill! Sorry we won't be seeing a reveal of your handiwork or brew selections :-( Hopefully things are getting buttoned up around the homestead!

Quick look at your buddy's site says they're spinning rather than turning? I know the basics but never actually seen it done. Sorta like extruding but on a lathe rather than with ram and die? I bet it was cool to check that operation out!


----------



## HokieKen

Dammit Nathan! I'm at work! It'll be at least 6 hours before I can have a beer and now my mouth is already watering :-(( The color on that one is nice. I can almost hear the bubbles rushing up and smell the sweet dankness…

On a hoppy note (see what I did there?) I do have a couple of IPAs from my swap package resting in the fridge waiting for me to sample one this evening )


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yeah they use lathes, but you're correct, it's spinning and it extrudes the form by pushing sheet metal over a maple blank that's the shape of the component. Some of the work is actually done manually and some is accomplished using computerized systems working from Dxf files supplied by the customer. Some of the machines actually learn the forming performed by a manual operator and can then reproduce the component after the learning process. They have a large laser cutter and horizontal and vertical routers as well. Pretty amazing setup.

Kenny there's some light at the end of the tunnel here


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice to see you on Bill. Would be nicer to see you signed up for the layout swap. I would like to have you in that one.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Nice to see you on Bill. Would be nicer to see you signed up for the layout swap. I would like to have you in that one.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


It would be nice. Not sure I can swing it. After I finish up here over the next few weeks I have to head back to NY to take care of things there I've been neglecting  It probably isn't possible, but who knows? Miracles do happen lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, I personally think your priorities aren't in order Bill but overall, I understand.


----------



## HokieKen

I expect that at least a package or two should find their new homes today. Let me know if you get your goodies!


----------



## EarlS

I have my cape on…..oh wait, I didn't sign up :+(


----------



## treg

Mark me as received. 
95 and humid here in Western Massachusetts….got these Texas beers on ice and getting ready to enjoy!


----------



## robscastle

I think GR8HUNTER actually has a tardis for a workshop he seems to be stashing some gear in there lately.

He has even got a LPG powered lathe!!

Speaking of lathes and metal spinning I saw a local guy not far away he does it and as Bill Yo said its well worth a look, he was using a wooden tool similar to a pick handle .










Just imagine how big a beer can he could make !!


----------



## GrantA

I hope I get a package, usually I'll be able to see ups & USPS inbound and I just signed up for FedEx delivery manager during this swap but don't see anything. I'll just hang out in the rain waiting though


----------



## RichBolduc

Whiskey and Jameson totally approve










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha down Tom. Don't worry Grant, I know for a fact that it's on the way ;-). Not sure why you can't see it in any of those services though? Maybe Earl hijacked it!

Rob- those spun pieces are cool! Between you and Bill, I see many hours of watching people spin metal forms on YouTube in my near future…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Haven't seen a package yet. Guess I'm the caboose this time.

Hope it gets here soon. I gave my work address and I keep thinking of retiring, but have to tell myself, "Not today, I'm waiting for beer."


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, your sender realized it was a work address so they didn't ship last week because it would have been Saturday delivery and they didn't want it sitting there over the weekend. If you'd have given your home address you'd already be sampling! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Whoever had Huckleberry (can't recall right now) please PM or e-mail me when it's delivered. Thanks!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Like I said, it's kept me going to work this week, so it's all good. I think I have to go in next week too, because I ordered some new tools.


----------



## duckmilk

UPS (and someone else) sent me a message that mine will be delivered Thursday. UPS usually shows up here late afternoon, the delivery guy's name is Brad, he knows where I live )


----------



## RichBolduc

Well since I leave in a few hours…. Tom Regnier was the person that sent me (my wife) beer 

Couple of amusing things… Tom's living about 3 or 4 towns where I spent the first 22 years of my life. I grew up in Westfield, MA (just outside of Springfield, western MA)..... My wife's from Salem, MA…. So it was like getting a little bit oh home. He was nice enough to get it out last week and we received the package on Monday. So far she says the Purple Haze is her favorite of the group, but she also likes the one in the green can also. All are IPA's. As seen above, the dogs even approve of the selection 

The other amusing part is…. I think we used the same bottle opener kit … lol What kind of wood did you use for the handle? I really love the striping in it.

For the gift item, it looks lo be a hop's bud that he cut i'm assuming with a scroll saw, and then carved the detail in to it. It'll go great with our decor and will have a place right next to the liquor/wine rack.

Thanks Tom!!!!!





































Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Also.. I'm an idiot and can't find the pics of my finished product or the beers I sent…. So i'll have to wait for my recipient to send me some. Once he does, I can post my project…. It involves a Pecan tree, lathe explosions both of the parts for the swap and the belt in the lathe, stabilizing, casting attempt, thin wall turning and lots of attempts to fill worm/insect tunnels…. So unless he sends me pics within the next few hours, I'll post it all up when I return from Ireland.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Nice looking loot there Rich, enjoy the trip and take pics to share when you're back!


----------



## RichBolduc

I'll be posting pics on FB nightly I assume. Probably easier to see them there instead of posting a million on here..  You're already on there Grant so I'm sure you'll see them… So will Jeff.

If anyone wants to add me on FB to see the pics, my email is [email protected]

https://www.facebook.com/rich.bolduc

Rich



> Nice looking loot there Rich, enjoy the trip and take pics to share when you re back!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Rich, you can't post your project until after your recipient posts reveal pics and reveals aren't until tomorrow so… Plus, your recipient might not have had a chance to take pics yet anyway ;-)

Tom, nice work! The Hop is awesome ) Excellent work thinking outside the box and coming up with something creative. Nice work on the opener too. Some really nice grain in that wood whatever it is. Good score Rich! Hope the wife likes your beers ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking of which…

*Tomorrow are reveals!!* So, beginning at midnight Eastern the thread is open for pics of beers and associated goodies  Post 'em up! Hopefully the final packages will make their way to their new homes today. Either way, we'll do the reveals tomorrow. If anyone doesn't receive by tonight, just post 'em when you get 'em. I do know that everything was shipped in time that delivery tomorrow should be a worst-case scenario.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent work Tom Regnier!! That opener is sweet and the hop is outstanding. Definitely cool and original work!


----------



## GrantA

I've been thinking of picking up a carving chisel or two, that hop bud is really cool! Would you guys recommend the normal handles or palm handles? LV has some beginner sets in both styles


----------



## jeffswildwood

Reveal has begun and definitely off to a great start! Nice looking items and the beer looks like a winner! Have fun on your trip Rich, I'll be watching for pics!


----------



## Lazyman

I just started carving myself so take my response for what it's worth. The handle size will depend upon what you want to carve. If you are going to do larger relief carving, I think the long handled gouges are better. The Palm gouges seem to be better suited for smaller detail work where you will rarely use a mallet. My 2 cents.

BTW, Check out Mary May's free carving lessons on her website for a great jump start into relief carving. After following her example, the frustration level dropped significantly.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

dont *FORGET 2 TAG* projects LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with Nathan Grant. It depends a good deal on what kind of carving you want to do.

FWIW, when first decided to give it a whirl, I read a lot of places that the Millers Falls 106 set was a good starter set. So I bought one and I do like them. But, you may want to steer clear of vintage or used tools unless your confident in your ability to sharpen irregular edges to a razor edge.

But, so far, I've found that my interests are more along the lines of "whittling" than something like relief carving. So my last purchase was the Whittlin' Jack from Flexcut. I absolutely love that thing 

And Dave went with the Carvin' Jack which is somewhere in the middle.

Hopefully that muddys the water up a little bit for ya ;-P


----------



## PoppaBax

The bottle opener looks really cool. I too would like to know what type of wood that is. Also digging the hop carving. That's some out of the box thinking!

It looks like those cans are from Treehouse Brewing. I've only been up to MA once, but we stopped by Treehouse and their beer was awesome.


----------



## RichBolduc

You're right… Treehouse brewery!!!

Rich



> The bottle opener looks really cool. I too would like to know what type of wood that is. Also digging the hop carving. That s some out of the box thinking!
> 
> It looks like those cans are from Treehouse Brewing. I ve only been up to MA once, but we stopped by Treehouse and their beer was awesome.
> 
> - PoppaBax


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've only used my Carvin' Jack a little but so far I love the thing. It fits nicely and has just about everything you would need to do whittling. I imagine some carving too but I think the separate tools would be a better option.

The Lee Valley stuff looks nice and probably is. I've never had anything come from them that was even mediocre. I order something from them on the free shipping and it normally takes a week or more since it comes form New York and always UPS ground but they opened an express store in Nevada and now the order is only a few days to get tot he house. Definitely a nice surprise!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mark me as received, Kenny. Golly!


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha Dave 

I just realized something… I'm heading to Baltimore in the morning to pick up my lathe  But that means I'll be driving all day so I'll miss the reveals as you guys roll them out :-( Oh well, at least I'll have them all waiting when I get back home tomorrow night. I'll make sure to post mine in the morning before I hit the road so y'all can drool over my awesome score


----------



## HokieKen

> dont *FORGET 2 TAG* projects LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks Tony. I realized that info. was missing so I added it to the OP.

When y'all post your projects, please use the tag: *beer swap 2018*


----------



## DavePolaschek

Geez. My crummy mailman "lost" the tabs for my truck so I get to spend tomorrow afternoon at the DMV trying to get replacements on the last day of the month. Might end up needing something stronger than beer after that.


----------



## GrantA

While I watch the driveway for a delivery truck, or pack mule…
Cheers!


----------



## EarlS

Rich - when do you get back? Should i send the box I have for you or wait?


----------



## RichBolduc

I get back next Friday. Someone's house sitting for us though.

Rich


> Rich - when do you get back? Should i send the box I have for you or wait?
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## PoppaBax

For what it's worth, I have a delivery confirmation from UPS for my recipient…


----------



## duckmilk

Mark me as RECEIVED! WooHoo! Gonna have to cool those puppies down, after pictures. You guys won't believe the extra that was sent. I love it! Unfortunately, the wife will probably steal it from me, but it is really cool. Plus, I was sent an extra beer made by a friend of his.

Rich, I don't do facebook. This is about the only social media I use. Are you going to post some pictures here?
Nice haul you received. Let us know how your wife likes them


----------



## treg

Rich, I'm glad your wife is enjoying the beer…have a great trip!

I've only been carving this year and really enjoy it. My personal choice is the long handle chisels. I feel they give you more options to tap with a mallet for control and yet you can still choke down on them when needed. I pick a project and buy one chisel at a time hoping to build a set eventually. I keep a bunch of scrap wood around and practice my carving when i get ideas. You learn quickly about grain and wood types.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah I'll put pics on my Google drive account and share a link Duck

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

As a Tom Regnier recipient in the last swap (Hammer/Mallet), I can testify to his carving skills! I am so stealing that Carved Hop idea Tom! Way to come up with something different for this beer swap! 
I need to get some decent pictures before I start tasting… For some reason my pictures seem to be blurry when I drink… Can't understand why!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm finally sampling one of my swap beers tonight!


----------



## GrantA

Hop Gun, awesome name!
Maybe I'll get A package sometime tomorrow. Or some dock workers somewhere along the way smelled a broken beer and drank the rest of mine


----------



## duckmilk

I'll download some pictures tomorrow after work and get them posted here. Then the project post this weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

So everyone has recieved except Grant, correct?

Sorry Grant, I know it's on the way and I would have thought delivery today but should definitely show up tomorrow.

We're rolling out the reveals as scheduled! In an hour and 23 minutes y'all can start posting up what ya got!


----------



## robscastle

So I guess sadly the most interesting forum on the site draws to a close.
Thanks hokieKen for organising it all, well done.

I forgot to mention Murray so here is a picture of his beer










If you get a moment check out his workshop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got a nice package (and a bunch of PVC pipe as packing material!) from GrantA.










There's a seven-pack of beer from Georgia, Florida, and Louisiana, a nice glass, and an opener with a nice turned wooden handle. That'll get a lot of use in place of the plastic opener or old school metal can and bottle opener I've been using. Thanks, Grant!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's the 6-pack that Rich sent me:









And here's the extras 









He used some Pecan that he stabilized and cast to make 2 really nice, lined coozies and a new bottle opener. Thanks Rich!

Oh yeah…. Here's the six-pack he sent me:









Thanks again Rich!

Oh yeah… here's the seven-pack he sent me:









So for those of you who can add, Rich sent me 19 beers!!! . WOO HOO!!!!









*THANKS RICH !!!*


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work on the opener Grant! Looks like I may be the only one who didn't turn a bottle opener!


----------



## mikeacg

19 beers? He made you look bad Kenny! 
I had the pleasure of receiving a package from our illustrious leader of the swap, and it was great!!!!

I got a nicely mixed 6-pack of VA-brewed beers (have to love the Majestic Mullet)! Proof that I will need to make a trip down there again one of these days. It's amazing how many craft brewers have popped up down there in the 5 1/2 years since I left the South…








He also threw in a couple of extras…

Look at the size of this baby! An Imperial Stout aged in Oak Bourbon Barrels (As a bourbon drinker I can't wait to try this out!)









And a totally usable beer mug made entirely out of wood!









Thank you Kenny, both for this wonderful package of goodies but for all the work you did to make this swap as much fun as it has been!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nice work on the opener Grant! Looks like I may be the only one who didn't turn a bottle opener!


I didn't turn an opener either, but I'll let my recipient reveal what I did.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's a pretty mug you made, Kenny! Mike's a lucky guy!


----------



## mikeacg

Yes I am!


----------



## HokieKen

Glad ya like it Mike. I ain't gonna lie, after I got my package from Rich, I felt like a little bit of a cheap-ass! Hopefully he made everyone else look bad too though ;-)

I also forgot to mention the piece of Pecan he sent me! It's under the beers in the pics  I will be sending him some wood in trade for that ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Great looking stuff guys! Haha I thought Kenny was having technical difficulties when I saw here's the 6-pack then further down here's the 6-pack…
And dang how big is that dark hollow stout? Dave's are only 32oz lol 
Awesome mug Kenny! How'd you attach the handle? I'm sure it'll be in a project soon. 
Rich's turnings ended up pretty sweet too! I wonder if stabilizing turned them so dark or if they started that way?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave's are only 32oz lol


I didn't look at the size of the big cans beyond saying, yeah, I've got a stein that'll hold that. But size does matter, Grant. ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

where is the other 6 reveals ? ? ? :<)))))


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm awful at picking out things… Hence any beer I saw that said Florida went in the cart …lol

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

> Rich s turnings ended up pretty sweet too! I wonder if stabilizing turned them so dark or if they started that way?
> 
> - GrantA


Stabilizing did darken it. I went through about 2 gallons of resin so far, and the resin has a nice whiskey color to it from all the wood.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Wow Kenny. That mug is a beaut. Looking forward to the project posting to see how you attached the handle.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright fellas… stopped for a bite of lunch and thought I'd have reveals to check out. And nothing! What, do y'all have jobs or something??


----------



## GrantA

Bo is on driveway patrol! He said his can's running low ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry guys, I will reveal later today. I have to download the pictures before I post.
I went to a friend's funeral this morning and after a change of clothes, will be going over to his son's place to visit for a while.

Great entries so far!!


----------



## HokieKen

Okay… Duck gets a pass. Sorry to hear it buddy.

Rest of y'all get on the friggin' ball!


----------



## mikeacg

Duck,

Thinking of you and your buddy's family! Take your time!

Kenny - I posted! So I get a pass too, right?


----------



## treg

I received this assortment of North Texas beers from duckmilk a few days ago. He made a sturdy bartenders opener with osage orange that will stay in my workshop area for refreshment time.
I tried the two German ales and my wife and I really enjoyed them. Thanks Mike!

And thanks to Kenny for running the show!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry for your loss, Duck.


----------



## GrantA

Sorry Duck I hate to hear that. Take your time


----------



## treg

The beer mug and pecan coozies look fantastic…cant wait to hear more about how they were made!
I'm a little worried about Bo though…looks like he's had a few!


----------



## GrantA

I'll cut him off for a bit!


----------



## EarlS

Sorry to hear about your loss Duck. That's got to be hard


----------



## treg

Duck, Sorry for the loss of your friend. I'm sure your presence will comfort them.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for your thoughts guys. There *was* beer involved. Back home now (hic) and am going to start downloading pics in a bit. I will post them soon.

I'm glad you liked them Tom. I had never tried those beers before I bought them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Having an Ology Brewing Variable #2 which is a "farmhouse ale / saison." Pretty refreshing after mowing the lawn. Thanks again, Grant!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Just a reminder, everyone take pics of the package they send in case your recipient doesn't reveal on time, we'll ask you to reveal your own.


So what's the schedule for posting projects? I figure my recipient will be posting soon, but if he's delayed, when should I post the project write-up?


----------



## HokieKen

Give it until tomorrow evening Dave. If he doesn't post by then, post some pics here and put your project up!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Some really nice stuff coming out so far! Can't wait to see the rest. I know it will be great! Looks like Ken hit the "beer jackpot"!

Duck, sorry about your loss buddy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ok, Kenny. Like I said, I'm expecting he'll post, but life happens. And as it turns out, a quart can is a pretty nice single serving. ;-) [*hic*]


----------



## duckmilk

Here is what Mikeacg sent me, six beers from the UP:










Plus, he sent another that a friend of his brewed that he does the graphics for, "and taste testing"!










And you can see behind that, the "BEST OF THE BEST" a bottle opener especially created for horse owners.










Thanks so much Mike!! My wife was in awe of the carving and wants a special place for it.
Please let us know how you did that amazing horse relief.

Thank you Kenny for all you did for us and this swap.
I'll start getting my project put together tomorrow with the "PROPER TAG LINE". Gotta turn horses out now and start sampling beers. I'll start with this one:


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow, Duck! That's a beautiful opener Mike sent you. Great work, Mike!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice package Mike! That's perfect for Duck  I was hoping you'd do one of those CNC openers but that one takes the cake. Exceptional design and execution! The horse shoe to catch the caps is awesome ) Good for you Duck. You deserve a good beer after today buddy. Even if it is a yankee beer ;-p


----------



## GrantA

Yo Kenny do you have or could you get some tracking info for mine? From anywhere in the continental US I should've gotten it by now.


----------



## GrantA

Dave you're mighty welcome! I'm glad you enjoyed that quart of Saison


----------



## HokieKen

Indeed you should Grant. Let me check on it! Sorry man. Like I said, I do know it was shipped on Monday or Tuesday (not sure which) via UPS. Even if it was Tuesday, I would have thought it would have got there today…


----------



## treg

Great carving Mile! I love the horseshoe catch! 
Totally cool!!


----------



## duckmilk

I am still not sure what a Yooper is nor what lingo they speak. I have always had a drawl because of where I grew up. But, after drinking this, I'm starting to talk funny. My dog doesn't recognize me.










BTW, it is an easy drinking ale like it says on the can.


----------



## duckmilk

> Having an Ology Brewing Variable #2 which is a "farmhouse ale / saison." Pretty refreshing after mowing the lawn. Thanks again, Grant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


If you added a Bi in front of that ology you might actually learn something while drinking  hic


----------



## HokieKen

Grant, e-mail sent. UPS seems to have missed their date… Sorry dude. On the good side, you'll have the final say on reveals!

Looooooong day today. I got my new old South Bend lathe but I friggin' worked for it. Need a strong brew. 10% ABV should do!


----------



## HokieKen

Grant will reveal when his arrives…

*PoppaBax!* you out there? You have until noon tomorrow to pimp your goodies. After that, Poppa's sender is requested to show us what they sent!

I think it's a pretty safe bet that Huckleberry ain't posting any reveal pics… So Huck's sender please post some pics at will!

Next year we're adding a rule… If you're participating, you must post at least 3X per week in the swap thread. If not, you can't play. I hate to make rules for a beer swap but it really sucks for your sender and recipient when reveal time rolls around.

But yes, that does mean there will be a third annual beer swap next summer good Lord willin' and the crick don't rise!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Before I forget, thanks for an excellent swap, Kenny! You done good, brother!


----------



## HokieKen

Running this one is totally my pleasure fellas. Wood and beer are two of my favorite things so being able to enjoy them with a group of like-minded guys is a treat!

Wanted to also say great job to everyone so far on the projects! They were all appropriate for the theme and the time allotted. Most importantly, they were focused on quality work more than who can fille the biggest box. Well, Rich definitely won that one but he filled it with beer mostly ;-). But, like last year, I haven't seen a single package I wouldn't be glad to have recieved so kudos to one and all!


----------



## mikeacg

Glad you and the missus liked the bottle opener Duck! I forgot to sign the back but the entire phrase was supposed to be: "Hold your horses! Let's just have a cold beer and talk about it!" 
Thanks to everyone else for their kind words as well!
My drawl comes from 20+ years in North Carolina and Yoopers have a sort of Fargo accent going on up here so I do catch a lot of flack for the way I talk…
You did a great job with the pictures Duck so I might have to 'borrow' a few for my write-up!
My brewing buddy Bob donated a bottle of his version of a New England style IPA.
I am impressed by the work everyone put into this swap! I'm sorry I'm going to have to sit out the Marking Tool swap but winter is coming soon up here and there is much to be done before we are buried in snow…
Hang in there Grant!


----------



## PoppaBax

Sorry I didn't post yesterday. I got an absolutely amazing tankard, and some pretty tasty beers to go with it.



























Dave made this tankard completely with hand tools! I am amazed at the talent,and hope I will get there one day. I was even blown away by the note. What I thought was scrap paper at first, was actually planned sheets of wood that were paper thin! This was an awesome touch.


















Thank you Dave!


----------



## treg

Wahoo look at that bad boy! I need to hear all about the construction….very nice!


----------



## GrantA

Whoa that's cool! Awesome work Dave!


----------



## RichBolduc

Whiskey!!!!!

One of 50+ warehouses

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yo ho ho and a *KEG 0 RUM* 
very cool mug Dave :<))


----------



## PoppaBax

Tom, The tankard sides were made from Crabapple. The handle is Elm, and the bottom is Cherry. Dave made it using only hand tools. The sides were angled using a block plane. The handle was shaped using a coping saw, rasps, and files. The bottom was made using hand planes and spokeshaves. Any gaps we're filled with sawdust and CA glue. Dave covered the whole thing in food safe epoxy, but I don't know if I can bring myself to use it. Its too beautiful.



> Wahoo look at that bad boy! I need to hear all about the construction….very nice!
> 
> - Tom Regnier


----------



## HokieKen

Show stealer Dave! Wowsers!!


----------



## treg

That's a lot of clever hand tool work put into that tankard…I'm extremely impressed! 
The mugs, coozies and tankard in this swap are all exceptional.


----------



## HokieKen

Honestly, everything has been exceptional IMO 

I love all the bottle openers and the different styles of those and I love my coozies. I gotta say the cobbled mug gets my vote for the best. Closely followed by Duck's "hold your horses" opener! (No offense to anyone else ;-) )


----------



## HokieKen

It's 1:30 somewhere!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. It was a ton of fun to build, and I sorta teased the prototype tankard I made from pine last night. I'm about to do the full project write up and will come back here with a link. I had been wanting to do a tankard since last year's swap, and started planning back in February or so, but didn't start actual construction until mid-July.

For now, here's the prototype.










Was hoping I wasn't "being that guy." But it was a fun build and I learned a ton along the way. Will I have to build a keg next year? Dunno….


----------



## duckmilk

Nicely done on the tankard Dave! How did you keep from gluing yourself to it?

Ken, when do you want us to post the projects? I haven't started mine yet, but can whenever you would like.


----------



## HokieKen

"That guy"? Not sure what you mean but if you are, "that guy" did nice work! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

You guys post projects whenever you want as long as your package has been revealed here already!


----------



## PoppaBax

With Ken's OK, here is what I did.

I had Huckleberry as my recipient. I sent him a six pack of Fuego IPA from a local brewery near me called Tonewood. I included some info about the brewery with some coasters and stickers. I forgot to take pics of the beer. Sorry about that.

I made two items for the swap. I am fairly new to woodworking so I know I have room for improvement. I wanted to try my hand at turning so I made a Carver's Mallet out of a piece of Fir and added a bottle opener to the top. It won't last long as a functional mallet, but I think it looks good for my first turned project.


















I attempted shou sugi ban as part of the finish. After taking my torch to it, I sanded it down and threw some poly on it for some protection.

My second item was a six pack caddy. I used some reclaimed lumber from a small barn that was torn down for the bottom and two ends. The barn was over a hundred years old, so the wood seemed pretty hard to work. The side slats and dividers we're some Beech project boards that had some really nice grain patterns. It almost looked spalted. I put a bottle opener on each end to finish it off. A cast iron Bear head on one end, and a Bear's a$$ on the other.




































I had a lot of fun making these, and they were essentially the first woodworking projects for me since I was in school. Thanks so much for the great experience! Any tips on what to do better next time are appreciated.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's a nice effort, PoppaBax.



> How did you keep from gluing yourself to it?


Not saying I did, Duck. But it's very slow-setting epoxy I used. When sealing the bottom, I had to hand-rotate the tankard around for about 90 minutes before the epoxy got thick enough that it quit running, but it still self-leveled after I set the tankard down.



> "That guy"? Not sure what you mean but if you are, "that guy" did nice work! ;-)


Thanks, Kenny. I was worried I would be the only one not sending a tubafor coaster, red solo cup, and a six pack of PBR. ;-) I even thought about sending two packages, one with that, and then one with the tankard and real beers if I had gotten one of guys I knew a little better, but I'm glad PoppaBax got the tankard, and hope he uses it.

I tried to answer all the questions in the project write-up, but if I missed something, feel free to ask. As I said, I learned a bunch putting the tankard together, and had a blast doing it. Thanks again for running the swap, Kenny!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, and the project is up at http://lumberjocks.com/projects/392185

Lots of pictures and description of me trying to figure out what I was doing.


----------



## GrantA

Betcha I won't waste 20 min looking for a tan colored dust pan again… Surely I can find this one in 15! Am I alone with the struggle??


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's one solution, Grant. My solution is to make one big enough that it's harder to lose


----------



## HokieKen

PoppaB from behind! The underdog shows up ). (Not really underdog as much as newb ;-) )

That's some creative stuff Poppa. I got a "bottle mallet" last year but a carver's mallet is new. And well done to boot! I was shocked we hadn't seen a single tote yet! And that one is awesome! One of my favorites last year had the bear's head but have the other end on the other end is great )

We ain't here to criticize but since you asked for hints to improve… I'd like to see the side slats lapped into the ends and the ends mortised into the bottom. Just a little improved joinery over simple but joints. Again though, I'm just looking for something since you asked ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Bigger IS better Dave


----------



## treg

I think the Yooper gets top prize for his "hold your horses" opener. Excellent and creative work that spoke to his recipient perfectly…great job Mike.
Kenny's mug and Dave's tankard are right there along with those pecan coozies….pretty impressive showing!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Some really awesome stuff in this years beer swap! Mugs and very creative ideas! Great job you all.


----------



## HokieKen

We missed ya Jeff!


----------



## duckmilk

Project posted:


----------



## duckmilk

> You did a great job with the pictures Duck so I might have to borrow a few for my write-up!
> My brewing buddy Bob donated a bottle of his version of a New England style IPA.
> 
> - mikeacg


Send me a PM Mike with your email and I will send you all the pictures I took.
BTW, the exclamation mark following Hold Your Horses! is there, it just didn't show up well in the pictures.
Let us know how you did all the carving.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent work guys. Dave, awesome job!

You all really pulled through on this one. Great work!


----------



## GrantA

So has huckleberry ever posted? I'm assuming that's who sent mine


----------



## jeffswildwood

> We missed ya Jeff!
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Ken, I missed being a part but I really needed a break!


----------



## duckmilk

Not that I know of Grant. The same thing happened to me in the last beer swap. My recipient had some health issues, but managed to get his project shipped. He never posted pictures of my stuff though, so I just posted it as a project.


----------



## GrantA

No sweat just seems strange I looked him up and he was active a few years ago, but no recent activity. 
We'll see what shows up Tuesday!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Excellent work guys. Dave, awesome job!


Thanks, Dave! We did have a great set of goodies! Plus beer! It's like Christmas in August!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Having a beer from Georgia tonight. It is indeed a Hoppy Pilsner! Nice and crisp after a hot summer day.










Not sure I should've put a Georgia beer in a damnyankee beer glass, but it's what I have.


----------



## GrantA

I really enjoyed that one too Dave! Definitely something different


----------



## HokieKen

Nope Huckleberry hasn't posted and yes he is your sender Grant. Like I said, I do have shipping confirmation at least.

Like Duck said, we had one participant last year that never posted either. One of the coolest parts of these swaps is having your recipient show your entry and tell everyone about it. It's kinda lame when that gets skipped over. That's why I said new rule next year. Ya gotta post 3X weekly if yer gonna play.


----------



## GrantA

No worries Kenny I figure it's 50/50 I might get a cardboard coaster and a 6-pack of pbr or I might get the most elaborate package yet, either way is fun! The suspense thur and Fri was rough though lol 
It just seems odd someone who used to be active now isn't and wanted to be in the swap but hasn't even made one post saying something like hey sorry I don't get on here much but…
Huckleberry if you're reading this post up and tell us about what you got man


----------



## mikeacg

I had an actual beer tasting event here on Friday night. I invited my brewmeister buddy over to share in the fun and we did real judging sheets as well. He's a lighter beer drinker so I thought it was interesting that he really liked Kenny's offering Raven's Roost 








even though it is a dark beer (Baltic Porter). He compared it to Blackbeard's Breakfast (a very expensive beer) and was going to see if he could get some cloning information from his beer forums to try and make some. 
Yes, I did use the new stein (no leaks!!!) for tasting my beers!








And Mama wanted to be a part of the party (though she doesn't drink beer! She had her weekly Brandy Manhattan instead). 








I figure at 92-years-young she can drink whatever she wants!


----------



## GrantA

That's awesome Mike, gotta take care of mama! That's a tasty looking brew in the mug too!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Mike! Glad to see you used the mug ). Although I bet Brewer Bob scolded you for not being able to see the color and clarity of the beers ;-) I'm kinda like Bob, I don't care for dark beers but the Raven's Roost is a pretty good one. I don't know if you tried the Black Butte Porter or not but that's another dark that I like. Even better than the Ravens Roost actually. I'll still take the Mullet or the Eight Point over either of them though ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

I just looked at Brewer Bob's glass to see the color/clarity. There are still a couple of beers that we didn't try yet (Black Butte Porter and the Eight Point). Once we got into the Dark Hollow tasting was over for the night! 
You done good picking out flavors! Kudos again for your stellar performance!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Mike! My mom used to enjoy a cocktail and had a doctor's prescription (so the nursing home would allow it) for one "happy hour" brandy cocktail each evening before dinner.


----------



## Mrowell

This is an awesome idea I wish I saw this sooner!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Keep an eye out next summer Matt. It's an annual event


----------



## HokieKen

Was "The Love" any good Mike? That was the only one I sent that I haven't had. Except the Dark Hollow…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nope Huckleberry hasn't posted and yes he is your sender Grant. Like I said, I do have shipping confirmation at least.
> 
> Like Duck said, we had one participant last year that never posted either. One of the coolest parts of these swaps is having your recipient show your entry and tell everyone about it. It's kinda lame when that gets skipped over. That's why I said new rule next year. *Ya gotta post 3X weekly if yer gonna play*.
> 
> - HokieKen


It seems there is at least one in every swap. Usually it's just a silent type and they come through. Not always as in the vanishing person in the box swap. The fun of the swap is the interaction with the other wood workers that are in the swap. The "silent one" can be very nerve racking for the moderator also. When you run it you want everyone to finish and be happy. I think I drove a lot of people crazy with E-mails in the knife swap just checking on them when they didn't post for long periods of time. I like your idea Ken, tell them to just say "*I'm OK and* *working on my project*" if nothing else.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, are you getting any of that bad weather Mike?

I'm gonna try another of your beers in a little while. Gotta spread them out to make them last longer


----------



## GrantA

I don't know if any of you guys enjoy wine or not but I figured I'd share this one, is my go-to wine really. Total coincidence that the name is woodwork! The cork says "follow your passion" "work hard" and "stay humble", all good stuff here! I'm having it in my fancy fox glass tonight - yeah I have matching wine & whiskey glasses  gifts from an awesome mother in law!


----------



## duckmilk

> I have matching wine & whiskey glasses  gifts from an awesome mother in law!
> 
> - GrantA


Oh wow! I've been on this forum for toooo long. When I read "mother in law!", the first thing my brain read was "mother in lawl". Too much contact with Bigredknothead I guess.


----------



## EarlS

Yep - I shoulda made a tubafor coaster or 2 and tossed some skunky Schlitz Malt Licker in a box, and entered the beer swap. Oh well, next year…..


----------



## DavePolaschek

There's always next year, Earl. And maybe we'll do a Handworks in-person beer swap or something when that rolls around.

Got most of a kerfing plane (or rebate saw) done today. Fixed fence, kerf 3/4" from the edge. Made out of a 6/4×6 piece of red oak I had left after putting together my twin screw vise. The handle's all shaped and the rebate is cut. Just need to saw the kerf for the blade tomorrow, then wait most of the week for my saw nuts to arrive because I forgot to order them until tonight. D'ohh! And yeah, oak's not the best for a tool handle, but I'll hit it with pore filler or something.

While I was doing that, the slow-cooker was making a pork roast. I remembered to take a picture of THAT.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - yum!!! We went to one of the top 20 restaurants in the world last night in Chicago and I think I would rather have what you are having. It was an experience but nothing beats roast meat, potatoes and carrots.


----------



## GrantA

Finally got an email from UPS that I have a package scheduled for tomorrow!


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet Grant )

We're hosting a cookout tonight so I've been prepping food all morning. Taking a break for a swap Kolsch before I work on the lathe for a couple of hours before it's time to get some charcoal burning


----------



## GrantA

Whatcha cooking Kenny? I think I'm gonna pickup some fresh chicken Thighs, grill em with crispy skin and toss in the Asian bbq sauce we made yesterday 
I'm finally about done with housework so I can head to the shop, didn't get as far as building drawer boxes yet so this afternoon I'll find out if I can cut dovetails or not!


----------



## HokieKen

I made some mozzarella stuffed onion rings, stuffed banana peppers and some burgers. The wife is making some baked mac & cheese and like a dozen deserts. Should be a killer dinner  Then my Hokies are playing Florida State at 8:00. Gonna be a good day )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds like a stellar day Kenny.

What drawers are you making Grant? Did I miss somewhere you saying what project you're working on?


----------



## GrantA

Food sounds great! I'm not big on sports but FSU is my local team so I'll have to cheer against ya there buddy


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good deal, Grant! Sounds like good grub, Kenny.

I've been working on my rebate saw / kerfing plane. Decided I'd try some carving and decorating.




























So far, so good. I'm not great at it yet, but I spent the morning improving, so that's something.


----------



## GrantA

Dave (in AZ) in working on a desk for my 6yr old daughter, cabriole legs I've posted up and here's the goal for the front. I added the side drawers which complicated the face layout but I think I've got it worked it out now! 









Dave in MN that's looking great!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very cool Dave!

That looks stellar Grant, she's going to love it. Great design especially for a little 6 year old girl. That's definitely fancy for her room.

Sweet work gents!


----------



## GrantA

Thanks!
I figured I might as well ask here before posting elsewhere - looking for advice! On the drawing I just posted, the bottom edge of the desk face is where I'm stuck. Originally I planned to add a trim band maybe 1/2" thick with a bullnose profile. The drawer fronts are planned to be inset with a bullnose molding around the edge. As I was drawing it out full-sized (highly recommended!) I liked what I ended up with but with the curves I can't add molding. I'm wondering how an edge beading router profile like this would look https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katana_bits8.htm#kat_edge_bead_anchor
Or I could even try a round over. 
OR could anyone suggest an alternative? Is there a hand tool I'm overlooking to add some interest at the edge? Some sort of groover that'll make an impression maybe 1/4-1/2" from the edge around the curved front?

Thanks!
Grant


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like a perfect job for a scratch stock, Grant. If you can't bash one together in an hour, PM me your address and I'll toss mine in the mail for you tomorrow.


----------



## GrantA

Aha! I knew there was a hand tool perfect for the job just didn't know what to call it, thanks Dave! I appreciate the offer but I'll knock one out. What material did you use for the blade? Have you found a need to harden it?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I used a piece of A2 tool steel. It was pre-hardened, and I just shaped it with a chainsaw file. It's a beading blank for a Lie Nielsen #66 but you should be able to use about any piece of steel. You'll just have to sharpen it more often if it's not hardened.

Other folks use pieces of saw blade. I've got a broken hacksaw blade laying around in case I need a thinner blank.


----------



## GrantA

Good deal I should still have some old planer knives from my dewalt 734 that I saved for such an occasion, gotta find them now lol.
Thanks Dave I'll show you how it turns out!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Big thing is having enough thickness so it doesn't bend on you. If you use thinner metal, you have to work closer to your support. The blanks for the Lie Nielsen beading tool are designed to be unsupported for almost a full inch, so they're pretty beefy, which also means I can just square up the edge with a few strokes of a file if it ever does get dull. More likely I'll decide to change the profile before it gets dull, though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't need to buy the fancy Lie Nielsen or Stanley beading tool, either. They're not that hard to make yourself. But the scratch stock is better at following a curve (especially concave).


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,
That is definitely not a kolsch glass but I do like the new bird better than the old one!
I'll be rooting for the Hokies (since they are playing Fla. State)! My Tigers took care of business on Saturday (Yes, they played a patsy but it gave them a chance to use all three QBs) and Dabo's kid got to catch a pass. Gonna be a good season for college football!!!


----------



## GrantA

Kenny! And anyone else interested of course!!
I ASSume you have Dogfish Head available locally - have you tried this one? Yum!


----------



## EarlS

Sorry folks - not a college (or professional) sports fan. Comes from having 3 women in the house. That just means I get more time in the shop. Like today, lots of rain, and they went shopping. Not sure what they needed since we just got back from a couple of days in Chicago. I think the credit card is broken after all the use….

Long and short of the distracted story - I got the whole day in the shop.

Duck - I sent you a PM about the mallets last week. Did you get it?

Dave P - that will be a fine looking handle for a saw. For a newbie your carving looks pretty good.

Dave Kelley - how were the reviews for the 1st BGG cookout?

Kenny - sounds good and you should have plenty of beer to make it through the game.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, my 16 year old son said at three different times "that's the best meal I've ever eaten". It was a hit! It was just a pork loin which is usually just meh. So definitely a win. We will have left overs of that tonight but I'm prepping one of the whole chickens for Tandoori chicken tomorrow night and I think I'll try making some naan bread on the grill to go with it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, that's darned near the whole saw. I've got a piece of a panel saw plate that I'll get cut down to fit that, and it'll end up being a lot like this one except with the fence fixed at 3/4" from the plate, instead of 3/8". It's a little weird, as the handle is almost an inch and a half thick, but I've got big hands, so it feels ok. We'll see how it goes in actual use. If I have to make it thinner, I'll get a fresh canvas to carve on.

Not sure if the turning saw or the miter jack saw is up next, but those two are the next projects in the queue.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck - I sent you a PM about the mallets last week. Did you get it?
> 
> - EarlS


I got one that you had added me to your buddy list and I reciprocated, but nothing about mallets Earl.

Edit: I just found it in my junk email folder.

Edit 2: PM sent


----------



## mikeacg

Just got a package from Earl that kind of covers Beer swap and Mallet swap. Where do I post that!
Thank you sir! I am in your debt!


----------



## GrantA

Me too! I guess that means it's safe to post, I sent a message asking if that was OK 
Check this out! Mail lady brought it while I'm waiting on UPS to bring my swap package! Earl this is just too much awesome for one box!


----------



## mikeacg

Grant, 
I posted mine under Earl's Dice Mallet post. They sure are purty!!!

And I posted my beerswap project: lumberjocks.com/projects/392633


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good!! I'll post some of mine tonight hopefully.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'll be sampling some nice beer drooling on a wonderful mallet this evening. Earl, thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Didn't take a picture earlier today, but here's Earl's generosity that arrived this morning:


----------



## GrantA

Ok who's the resident carver? We need a tribute to Earl!!
Maybe an eagle clutching a dice mallet and a beer?


----------



## GrantA

Got my package finally. I suppose it meets the rules - I'll get the beer cold and see how it is. I got a 6-pack (all the same) of this Indiana brew and a purchased blank of wood, he tried to tear off the sticker so I can't tell what it said. The box was open on one end but it's huckleberry so we probably won't ever know if there was anything else in there or not
Kenny thanks for good job running the swap


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like he ran out of time Grant. I second Kenny's suggested change to the rules about posting. If you aren't going to participate in the chatter a little bit, don't join. AND, if you aren't going to reveal your package, Stay away!
That just takes the fun out of it for a couple of participants.

Wow, just WOW Earl! Your generosity is over the top! Cut it out man!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry, Grant. It does technically meet the rules I guess, but that's still not even as fun as a tubafor coaster. I'm with Duck in thinking that Kenny's new rule is a good one.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. Sorry Grant… I gotta shoulder the blame I suppose. Letting anyone play that wants to AND not requiring a progress pic is apparently too lenient. You guys are all safe but next year I'll buckle it down a bit.

It does at least appear to be good craft beer and from the wax, I'd guess the wood is an exotic. So, it may have been phones in on the effort but at least something was delivered and it wasn't Natty Lite and a chunka pine…

I guess that was the last reveal. So thanks fellas! It was a buncha fun  And a special thanks to our silent and invisible swap member who delivered some of the best packages…. EARL!


----------



## duckmilk

You shouldn't shoulder the blame at all Kenny. You ran an awesome interim swap and what happens, happens. Totally out of your control. People do what they do and no blame is laid at your door. Thank you again sir!


----------



## GrantA

Sorry Kenny I don't mean for you to take any blame, it's luck of the draw on these. We all see the above and beyond efforts put into these swaps, I honestly was a little bummed when I finally got my box (late AND meh….) but it met the minimum requirements and I just poured one, it's decent beer. I'm sure Indiana has more to offer but I'll just know this one for now. 
I'll get better pics of the wood, hopefully someone can help me ID it. 
Honestly I was more excited opening Earl's package! I have his gifts chilling and will sample tomorrow- I'll have to share the chocolate one with my wife, she loves those!


----------



## EarlS

How is it that we seem to get a lurker or a no show at the end of these swaps?

I wasn't really sure I would be able to find the time to do the swap and I'm not a much of a beer drinker so I stayed out but when the mallets finished up last week and I realized I had a dozen I came up with the idea of sending some mallets and beer out to some "Volunteers".

There have been a couple of glue line problems where the handle arrived broken on the glue line but Ken and Dave fixed them. Anyone else have busted mallets on arrival? Let me know if there are problems so I can learn from them.

Same concern on the beer. Grant mentioned one of his had popped. Anyone else have cans open on arrival?

Duck - you get the "left overs" so you have to wait until Thursday or Friday to see what you get…...... I'll send you the tracking number tomorrow after I ship it.

I will most likely officially participate in the beer swap next year and put a little more effort into an appropriately themed item. Though you could say I wanted you all to get "hammered".......<sigh> it's late and that is the best I could come up with.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll take that mallet any day Earl. Even if it is a beer swap!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nobody ever said it has to relate to beer so the mallet is acceptable for sure.

As promised, here is the offering I received from Earl because he's apparently crazy.










Just finished some tandoori chicken and made naan bread on the grill. Drinking that chocolate beer for something a little sweet after that dinner. It's ok. Better than I thought it would be. The other beer will be good based on this one. Something about chocolate beer confuses me.


----------



## HokieKen

I forgot pics of the beers but Earl sent me the Front Street Raging River IPA he sent Dave P. and the Great River Vintage Blonde Kolsch he sent Grant. I was really super shocked and excited when there was also a mallet in the package!










With his slightly older brother:









Earl, I love you man! And I gotta say, you found some of the sexiest beer cans I've ever seen ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Any of you guys recognize my mystery wood? It's a 1.5×1.5×6 blank, I looked through pictures at Bell Forest Products and it looks like it could be Macassar Ebony


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, the Wood Database's wood identifier is my starting point for that sort of thing.

The entry for Macassar Ebony May be useful.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks similar to some Katalox I have too Grant. Macassar Ebony is a good possibility too.


----------



## Lazyman

Wood-database.com is my go-to as well for wood ID. Start by cutting wax off a section of the end grain with a sharp knife and using at least 10x magnification compare that to the pictures of katalox and ebony on the wood DB site.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - how heavy is it? I had some East Indian Rosewood with similar pattern and coloring but it didn't weigh nearly what katalox does. Seems like the grain is too coarse to be ebony though.


----------



## HokieKen

> Food sounds great! I m not big on sports but FSU is my local team so I ll have to cheer against ya there buddy
> 
> - GrantA


 BTW, how did that work out for ya??


----------



## HokieKen

> Grant - how heavy is it? I had some *East Indian Rosewood* with similar pattern and coloring but it didn t weigh nearly what katalox does. Seems like the grain is too coarse to be ebony though.
> 
> - EarlS


Just from the pics, that strikes me as the best guess so far.


----------



## duckmilk

Mike posted his project which makes 5, 3 more to go assuming huck will not.

Just opened the Level 92 ber Mike, real nice dark beer with a good malt flavor. What did they mine in the Quincy Mine?


----------



## HokieKen

Grant, Rich and PoppaBax haven't posted projects. I know Rich will probably wait until he gets back in the US.


----------



## mikeacg

Duck,

The UP is famous for its copper mines up by the Keweenaw peninsula. I can't imagine being 92 levels down with Lake Superior so close…


----------



## HokieKen

Let's try this heady fellow out


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Earl! That's tasty ) Nice work!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm not afraid of the dark.










Nice and malty, but not too thick. Just a little toasty malt flavor, but not burnt. Pretty tasty! Thanks again, Grant!


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah all my pics are home…
I'll get them up Saturday….I fly home Friday.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

That's my new favorite stout Dave! Glad you like it

My project isn't going to make for a very exciting post but I reckon yall are expecting me to post a project, I'll get on that


----------



## EarlS

Ken - glad you like it. I'll have to do some more research to find different local brews for the next swap.

Duck - I sent you a PM with the tracking number. It should be there Friday. Here's hoping everything is intact.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Having an Iowa beer tonight. Mine poured like Kenny's did, but I topped it up before taking the photo.










It's a good IPA. Not insanely hopped, and a pretty darned good flavor. Wouldn't go hunting for it, but can see buying it again when I get to Iowa.


----------



## HokieKen

I thought that one had a pretty tame but excellent flavor Dave. I actually probably would go hunting for it again


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Kenny. If I wasn't burned out from a bunch of overhopped IPAs, I'd be more enthusiastic about it. It's a good beer, just not exactly my bag at the moment, man.


----------



## robscastle

Wow and here I was thinking the topic was finished ages ago!
Look at all that great beer and the mallets as well!
I am thinking of relocating closer as a result!!

Great work one and all!


----------



## HokieKen

Come on over Rob, there's plenty of room! ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I promise to put more effort into finding more interesting brew for the next beer swap. Probably will involve a fair amount of research. Since this was a spur of the moment thing, the ones I sent out were ones I like and could get without having to drive to the big city to find something better.


----------



## HokieKen

Screw that Earl. You stick with that IPA brother! The Kolsch is slated for later this evening so I'll let you know on that one ;-)

So, I got this promotional e-mail today and it's advertising this outdoor rocker. So is it just me or does this guy look pissed and uncomfortable?









And why are there so many unopened beers sitting around there when he's by himself? I just thought this was probably one of the worst marketing photos I've ever seen and figured you guys might get a giggle ;-) This dude needs to get some new shades to fit that big-assed melon too!


----------



## mikeacg

You did fine Earl! I'll be tasting mine tonight as well but I'm sure I will love them both!

Kenny - Is that Grant a waitin' his package?


----------



## EarlS

Maybe he's pissed because the people running the shoot told him he can't drink any of the props. Or maybe the beer is skunked? Of course you can't tell what it is since all of the bottles are turned so you can't see the label.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - I promise to put more effort into finding more interesting brew for the next beer swap. Probably will involve a fair amount of research. Since this was a spur of the moment thing, the ones I sent out were ones I like and could get without having to drive to the big city to find something better.


I wasn't criticizing, Earl. Heck, you weren't even *in* the swap, so I think you did a spectacular job.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ken….. You're going to be getting a bonus item in a couple of weeks… I had to make myself stuff from Ireland to get around tsa….lol

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Maybe he s pissed because the people running the shoot told him he can t drink any of the props. Or maybe the beer is skunked? Of course you can t tell what it is since all of the bottles are turned so you can t see the label.
> 
> - EarlS


Or maybe he's pissed because all his beer is hot because it's sitting outside instead of in the fridge…



> Ken….. You re going to be getting a bonus item in a couple of weeks… I had to make myself stuff from Ireland to get around tsa….lol
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Geeze, a bonus on top of the package you already sent?! Time for naked mailbox stalkin'! So I assume you're home safe and sound? How was it? Did you see any leprechauns?


----------



## RichBolduc

Back stateside… Not home yet ..layover in Boston.

I seriously want to move there….so does the wife. It's amazing and I highly recommend anyone that can to go there. They were the most polite people I've ever met and everything was clean and taken care of…I'll get pic on my drive account tomorrow and post a link.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

I got bored at the airport… 500 pics from Ireland!!!!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1378MriY4k74aXlBFcNItJrt254aH7oNP

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I was gonna try Earl's Kolsch tonight but in light of Rich's return to our shores today, I decided to sample another one of his. It's not like I'm gonna run out anytime soon!!









I'll check your pics out later Rich when I have a bigger screen )


----------



## EarlS

Dave - no worries - I do need (want) to do some "research" to find other options.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Wow and here I was thinking the topic was finished ages ago!
> Look at all that great beer and the mallets as well!
> I am thinking of relocating closer as a result!!
> 
> Great work one and all!
> 
> - robscastle


you and Ducky could easy swap beer and wood :<)))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, golly! I have a new favorite beer.










Andygator is a Helles Doppelbock from Abita Brewing in Louisiana. Light, but still *plenty* malty. Enough hops to keep it balanced, and 8.0%ABV, which seems like a good plan on a Friday evening. Down tools!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pretoria Fields "Skywater" is very drinkable. Wheat and corn help keep it light, but the ale yeast means it's not as crisp tasting as the heavier AndyGator was. Still a very good beer, and a little hoppier (think a lighter-bodied IPA) but I think I've been spoiled.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - no worries - I do need (want) to do some "research" to find other options.


Single Speed in Cedar Falls sounds interesting, Earl. If I'm down for Handworks in the spring, maybe we'll have to make a field trip. Or I'll have to pick some up on the way. And Cedar Falls has four or five different breweries. Plus you're not that far from the Quad Cities, which I remember as having a couple local brews when I drove through there on US 61 a decade or so ago.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Farmer Brown Ale from Earl in a HokieKen beer stein! Damn that's a good beer.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - the beers I sent out were both from the Quad Cities (Front Street and Great River). We are about 30 minutes north of the QC and get down there every couple of weeks. I think there are some other breweries around here as well which I why I NEED (or that's what I'll tell the wife) to do some more "research".

All I could find on the pizza run for supper was some Blue Moon. Oh well.

Jeff - that stein is magnificent!!! Very well done Ken!!!!


----------



## duckmilk

Well, I was busy today but finally came home to a package from Earl. I didn't even "volunteer" for his generosity.

STUNNED, FLABBERGASTED, SWOONING, HUMBLED!





































The beers are in the fridge now, Thanks soo much Earl ))


----------



## EarlS

Left overs are the best!!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, Island City Brewery tweeted a tour of Iowa breweries along the rivers. Looks like that might be a good starting place for exploration.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

SCORE DUCK!! Left overs are awesome!


----------



## robscastle

Oh its all too much to beer, so here is my pictorial contribution









Unopened and will stay that way until the contents evaporate naturally.
Its already lost its gass, and possibly 50% of content, note the dent/crease in the flag

LBD is too far away as well although we do communicate often.

Handy hint: I your hanging out for a test while the others are in the fridge get one and just use the CO2 Extinguisher in the workshop…I hope no fireies are watching tee hee


----------



## mikeacg

So we did another beer tasting last night as I still had 2 beers left from Kenny, 2 new ones from Earl and Bob the Brewer pitched in a premium beer called The Chocolate Manifesto. (Sorry about the blurry picture but I had to use my tablet instead of my camera in order to get enough light in there…)
















The Love was a Hefeweisen (Wheat Beer) and I am always a sucker for that crisp, fruity taste. You have to try it Kenny!
The 8 Point, despite only being bottled on 6 July 18 had a bit of past-its-prime flavor about it but we had to agree that it was likely a better beer than this sample showed. 
I like Kolsch style beers as a rule but the graphics on the Vintage Blonde can scored higher than the flavor. (No offense to you, Earl - just trying to be honest about the flavor).
The Cherry Bomb Blonde also shone in the design category with a graphic reminiscent of WWII bomber art and a cleverly subtle FSB (Front Street Brewery) in the background. The smell was delightful but the extract taste was distracting. I would love to taste both beers on tap as I'm guessing any issues we had with the flavors were probably caused by their age. (FIELD TRIP? Oh yeah! Haven't been to Iowa since I rode my motorcycle to a job interview in Ft. Dodge through a hail storm… Do you guys know how flat Iowa is? There were no overpasses to hide under…)
The Chocolate Manifesto was a 32 oz. bottle that retails for roughly $14 and was worth every penny. It was almost more like a liquor than beer, an after-dinner treat. Triple chocolate milk stout with a 10% ABV, you wouldn't want to drink many of these!! First sip reminds one of a chocolate-covered-cherry with an incredible smoothness. I think that even those of you who have expressed doubts on chocolate and beer would find this to be a pleasant surprise!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mike, remember that Handworks will be in Iowa in May or June next year. I'm hoping to go.

First time using my post drill today. I'm working on the Gramercy Tools bow saw, and decided that the holes in the handles and such would be better if they were straight, and since I now have a tool for that…










Did have to make a run to Homer Depot for a vise for the table, but they actually had that on hand, which was a happy surprise.


----------



## HokieKen

I've started my Grammercy turning saw about this time last year Dave. All the pieces are still in a drawer….. Hopefully your attention span is broader than….. Squirrel!

Having my Vintage Blonde from Earl for lunch . It's tasty but a bit "heavier" than my favorite Kolsches. It would be a good game time beer with pizza or burgers but it's not as light and crisp as I prefer for shop time. Like Mike said though… the can makes up for any shortcomings in flavor ;-)

Dammit Mike! I hate the 8-point wasn't up to par. That's one of my go-to IPAs. IMO, it's the poster-child for what an IPA should be… complex flavor without relying on too much bitterness to make an impression with a pleasant after-taste. It's one of those you can nurse for an hour and enjoy the whole time.

Thanks for the heads-up on the Love! If I ever finish the beers Rich sent, I'll try it! Hefe's are hit or miss for me. I like the "orangy" ones but not the "banana-y" ones.

You can probably get Ballast Point up there Mike? They have pretty broad distribution which is why I didn't send any of theirs in your package. If you like Kolsches, try their California Kolsch if you can get it. That and the Majestic Mullet are my 2 favorite Kolsches.


----------



## HokieKen

Forgot this… WOO HOO BEER AND GO HOKIES!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I've started my Grammercy turning saw about this time last year Dave. All the pieces are still in a drawer….. Hopefully your attention span is broader than….. Squirrel!


I hope so too, Kenny. I've had two of the kits (the spare goes to my machinist buddy to taper the pins so they won't twist as easily, and then I'll make one with that, too) since uh, before you started on yours. I believe it's Bill's fault, but I'm not positive.

In any case, making a new tool meant buying a different new tool, so it's a good day. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

You should try one of those tools they have that have the long, black, 3-pronged tail ;-))

Speaking of which… why haven't I seen any bandsaw pics? Shame? ;-0


----------



## DavePolaschek

Black tails are like black cats, aren't they? Unlucky?

The bandsaw is together, but I haven't even powered it up. Want to get new tires and new guides on it first, and I haven't gotten around to ordering them.


----------



## HokieKen

Quick lunch break and another of Rich's beers.








I rarely/never drink beer from the can but wanted to test out one of my coozies. Like a glove! )


----------



## duckmilk

Nice!!


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,
I'm hoping I can get my sister to take Mama for a week or two so I can take a little trip to Iowa for Handworks and visit all my old friends and relatives on the way.
Kenny,
I know you were high on 8 point which is why I figured it was a better tasting beer than we sampled. The date was well within the limits but it really seemed oxidized. 
I don't think I've ever had a 'banana-y' kolsch but I learn more every time I travel. I can't get Ballast Point in Newberry but I got some over in Marquette called Grapefruit Sculpin' IPA. Bob the Brewer made a clone of it that was pretty decent. Marquette is only 100 miles away and Ed who owns Spirits Liquor store stocks all kinds of great stuff and is a real font of knowledge on beverages. He turned me on to Lagunitas and also carries some good European beers (and Jezynowka polish-style Blackberry Brandy). Always a treat to run over there and stock up!
Almost game time so gotta run!


----------



## HokieKen

Rootin' for the Aggies Mike? ;-p


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm hoping I can get my sister to take Mama for a week or two so I can take a little trip to Iowa for Handworks and visit all my old friends and relatives on the way.


Just don't call your friends old where they can hear, Mike. Some folks get upset over that sort of thing. ;-)

Hope it works out. I had fun last year, even not knowing anyone there.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,
I don't think so…


----------



## HokieKen

Just got home and turned it on Mike. 1 possesion game in the third?! Texas must agree with Jimbo… It's not a conference game so I'm pullin' for Dabo's boys too ;-)


----------



## PoppaBax

> Grant, Rich and PoppaBax haven t posted projects. I know Rich will probably wait until he gets back in the US.
> 
> - HokieKen


So I never posted a project before, and I'll level with you all. I'm not sure how to go about creating a project post. I didn't really take any progress pics while I was working. I was more concerned with trying to make something that wouldn't get laughed off the board.


----------



## HokieKen

You did fine Poppa! Posting your work as a project is completely up to you. Just gets it a bigger audience. So if you don't want to, no sweat! If you do want to, click the drop down by your name at the top of the page and click new project. Then just upload a few pics and type a little bit about it and you're done.


----------



## HokieKen

You take a breath yet Mike? Skin of a tiger's teeth!


----------



## mikeacg

Scared me! Probably cost us a few spots on the rankings with the blowouts every one else posted… Not sold on that whole 2 QB thing yet!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got the turning saw test-fit this morning.










That'll cut!










It's apart again, with all the pieces hit with a coat of oil. The only snag was that I built everything mostly according to plan, but put the line a little higher than called for, so the toggle was too short. Had to make a new one out of a chunk of hickory.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry dudes but this thread doesn't die until all of Rich's beers do!


----------



## RichBolduc

hahahahahahahahaha

Rich



> Sorry dudes but this thread doesn't die until all of Rich's beers do!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got a couple more beers to post too, but probably not until the weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

Man up Dave. I'm living on the edge and having two tonight. And it's a school night!


----------



## HokieKen

The Elephant Foot IPA was downright excellent Rich! This Pair of Dice is too dark for me. I won't even finish it. Amber ales are extrememly hit or miss for me. I've had some that I love but some just remind me of a shot of bourbon. Which I don't care for ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The Elephant Foot IPA was downright excellent Rich! This Pair of Dice is too *dark for* me. I won't even finish it. Amber ales are extrememly hit or miss for me. I've had some that I love but some just remind me of a shot of bourbon. Which I don't care for ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Too dark? I wish I could help you out. ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

At least Jeff is close enough to help you out Kenny! You don't like bourbon either? Dang Son! What's wrong with you? Ha ha ha!
Was checking the storm out and did Google maps of my old house. They have an old picture of it on the day after I brought the bus home from Georgia (It still has all the safety stuff on it). 6 years ago!








Hard to believe I've been up here that long…

I hope everyone comes through Florence OK! Let us know how you do!!!


----------



## Lazyman

If would be fun to park a school bus like that in front of my house and rig it with a radar detector that would turn on the flashers and pop out the stop sign everytime the kid in yellow Camaro comes racing down our street at 60.

Right after Google started posting those street view pictures, I looked up the house I grew up in and there was a kid in a black hoodie sitting on the curb looking like he was waiting for a drug deal to go down.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> If would be fun to park a school bus like that in front of my house and rig it with a radar detector that would turn on the flashers and pop out the stop sign everytime the kid in yellow Camaro comes racing down our street at 60.


There's a neighbor kid with a Scion xA who treats our alley like a drag strip. A couple times when I've heard him coming, my trash cart has "gotten away from me" and ended up in the alley. No collision yet, but one of these days…


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. When I was a kid, our next door neighbor was a motorcycle cop. He used to stand by the curb watering the grass and when someone drove by a little too fast he would aim the water at their open window. Some would stop and even back up until they saw his police bike sitting in the driveway.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## EarlS

Kenny - hopefully you are finding time to work on the tool swap between beers?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh! A mango wit. Maybe not the ideal pairing with a rib eye, baked taters and corn on the cob, but it'll do. Kinda fruity, but I expected that. If it didn't say "mango" on the can, I'm not sure if I'd be able to tell you *what kind* of fruity, though. Light and crisp for our 90F weather though.

Edited to add the picture. Duh.


----------



## DavePolaschek

One of the 'bonus' beers from Earl. Farmer Brown Ale is definitely brown. 22IBU it says, which is just about right to balance the malt. A little thick for today's weather, but who knew we'd be getting July in September? Still tasty, and I've got air conditioning, so all is well.










Hope Kenny survived the storm and the beer is staying cold.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny had to drink beer and didn't have a Hokie game to use as an excuse but he has to stay in shape for the season! He's a real Team Player!!! Hope he doesn't get too much of the wet stuff! All my peeps are chiming in and so far not too bad though one of my friends in New Bern isn't sure what the flooding is doing to his house.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I haven't tried that one yet but based on your comments it sounds like something I will like. I like dark ale or stout. I also checked out your link on local breweries and realized there a lot more little ones around here than I realized. Looks like I will be trying some of them out.

Hopefully Kenny and anyone else impacted by Florence are doing OK.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Earl. There's a few down there. Happy hunting!


----------



## HokieKen

So far so good here fellas. It's rained enough that the ground is saturated and water is standing in the low spots though and it's not supposed to quit for 24+ more hours. We'll definitely see some flooding me thinks but nothing like coastal NC. They got pounded hard.

We've had all 3 grandkids plus a foster kid we're keeping for the week all day. I just got to the shop and earned this sucker!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good to hear you're doing ok, Kenny!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Rain all day here and a LOT of wind. So far everything seems OK in western Va. They say after midnight it's going to get worse but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad to hear you're good too, Jeff! Be safe, boys!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I spent this week end working on a "for me" project. Started out simple but I complexed the daylights out of it.  I can't wait to finish and let you guys see it. Let's just say my lathe stuff will now be organized!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not one I received, but one I sent (and didn't get to try until today). This was yummy! Castle Danger Cream Ale.


----------



## mikeacg

Interesting Dave! Where is the brewery located (and can I get it up here)?

Speaking of beer, I don't think Kenny is drinking enough today! Let's all cheer Vtech on with a raised glass as they are in a tough one!


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's from Castle Danger Brewing, up in Two Harbors, MN, Mike. Not sure how wide their distribution is. Maybe in Marquette?


----------



## mikeacg

Thanks Dave! I'll ask my buddy at Spirits in Marquette!


----------



## HokieKen

> Interesting Dave! Where is the brewery located (and can I get it up here)?
> 
> Speaking of beer, I don t think Kenny is drinking enough today! Let s all cheer Vtech on with a raised glass as they are in a tough one!
> 
> - mikeacg


There isn't enough beer and we shall never speak of that game again. Good grief…


----------

